# Radio Galena



## wfox (Ago 17, 2006)

Alguien tiene un circuito o un tutorial de como montar un radio de cristal (de esos que solo coge AM y funciona sin bateria).


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Nov 10, 2006)

Hola, galena era una piedra mineral que reemplazaba aun diodo es decir rectificaba la señal de la portadora de AM para quedarnos con la señal moduladora de audio,en vez de la galena usamos un diodo de germanio
El receptor detector de radio galena es el aparato receptor más sencillo, más económico y menos exigente porque no necesita de ningún generador eléctrico. Hay que tener en cuenta de todas las maneras que sólo podremos escuchar con él a través de un auricular, pero sin embargo acoplándole un amplificador se puede obtener la recepción en un altavoz como se verá más adelante.

Para la construcción de la radio de galena necesitaremos lo siguiente:

1 Condensador variable (C) de 500 pF, del tipo de aire. 
1 Botón de mando para el condensador.

10 m. de hilo de cobre de 0'2 mm. de diámetro con aislamiento para la bobina del circuito oscilante L.

1 Diodo de germanio D.( (Que hoy en día sustituye a la piedra galena. El diodo podría ser un IN43, IN60, OA81, OA91 ó IN4148 ).

7 Bornes de radio.

1 Auricular teléfónico de 2000 a 4000 ohm.

1 Condensador fijo (C1) de 2000 pF(no es absolutamente necesario)

1 Clavija de banana.

15 cm de cablecillo flexible de cobre.

1 Plancha de materia aislante de unos 90 por 110 mm. y de unos 3 mm. de espesor. Podemos montarlo en una delgada chapa de madera.

1 cajita de madera adaptada a la plancha anteriormente descrita.


    Empezaremos por confeccionar con madera una caja con una superficie de unos 90 por 110 mm. de superficie, una caja de unos 25 a 30 mm. de profundidad será suficiente.

Bobinaremos la bobina (L) con hilo de cobre esmaltado de 0'2 mm. sobre un nucleo de madera o de hierro de 15 mm. de diámetro dándole un total de 200 vueltas, cuidando de sacar al exterior después de las vueltas nº 30, 60 y 90 tres lazos o derivaciones de unos 6 cm. de longitud para realizar los empalmes.    Con el objeto de que la anchura de la bobina no exceda de 10 mm. colocaremos dos discos de cartón resistentes provistos de un agujero de 15 mm. arrollando este alambre en el hueco.  Quitando los dos discos sacaremos la bobina cuidadosamente y la ataremos con hilo en cuatro o seis puntos, podemos utilizar también pegamento rápido de contacto. con el objeto de evitar que la bobina se suelte o afloje.

En el extremo libre del diodo (D) soldaremos un trocito flexible de hilo de cobre aislado, cuando lo hagamos bará que sostener con una pinza plana el alambre con el fin de desviar el calor para evitar que podamos dañar el diodo.   Pasaremos este rozo flexible de hilo de cobre por un agujero practicado en la placa frontal y sujetaremos en su extremo una clavija de banana (S).    El condensador fijo C1 conectado en paralelo, tiene como objeto desviar del auricular los restos de alta frecuencia llegados a través del detector, pero no es imprescindible.

Una vez que hayamos atornillado la placa frontal sobre la caja de madera tendremos el receptor terminado y puede ponerse en funcionamiento previa conexión de los auriculares   empalmándolos en los bornes nº 6 y 7, la antena y la toma de tierra.

En primer lugar enchufamos la clavija S en el borne nº2 y hacemos girar muy lentamente el condensador variable C hasta que oigamos la emisora al máximo. Entonces cambiamos la clavija a los bornes 3 y 4, observando si cada vez la intensidad acústica aumenta o no.   Finalmente, podemos también tratar de mejorar esta intensidad cambiando la antena de posición 1 a la o a la 3. Si la emisora más próxima no está demasiado lejos, deberá captarse sin dificultad, suponiendo que utilicemos una buena antena.  

Receptor de radio de cristal o Galena


 ¿Cómo aumentar la selectividad?

Si nos encontramos en las proximidades de varias estaciones emisoras, suele darse el caso de oir dos o tres de ellas simultáneamente, debido a que nuestro receptor no es lo bastante selectivo. Conseguiremos una mayor selectividad -sobre todo si empleamos una larga antena exterior-intercalando entre el borne de esta y la bobina un condensador fijo CA de 150-250 pF, perolas conexiones indicadas en los dibujos que a continuación están en esta página web tienen el inconveniente de que la antena directamente en contacto con el circuito oscilante, con lo cual varía la la posición de sintonización al utilizar distintas antenas. Evita este inconveniente un acoplamiento de entrada "aperiódico" como se ve en el esquema que, además proporciona mucha más selectividad. En este casola antena y la tierra van conectadas a una bobina propia LA, acoplada inductivamente a la bobina del circuito oscilatorio L.

Por tanto, las tensiones de alta frecuencia que se producen en LA son transmitidas como en un transformador, a L.   Para condiciones de selectividad particularmente dificiles se prevee una segunda conexión de antena a través de CA.

La bobina de la antena la podemos arrollar encima de la bobina L o al lado de la misma: le daremos de 50 a 60 vueltas.  Ambas bobinas pueden arrollarse sobre una de las monturas de que se venden en el comercio con un núcleo de hierro para alta frecuencia (ferrita).  Generalmente estas monturas presentan varias separaciones o tabiques y un zócalo con apéndices metálicos para soldar los cabos del hilo, asi como agujeros para atornillarlas.   En un carrete con núcleo de ferrita sólo hacen falta unas 80 vueltas para la bobina completa del circuito oscilante L, y unas 30 para la de la antena LA.    Con un destornillador puede introducirse más o menos el núcleo variando de este modo algo la inductividad de las bobinas y por tanto la gama de ondas que podrían recibirse.

 La Antena y las tomas de tierra

La recepción más intensa la obtendremos con una antena exterior, tendida ya sea entre 2 árboles o mástiles, ya sea en el tejado de una casa, etc. La longitud del hilo de la antena se rige normalmente por la distancia máxima de que disponemos para instalar la antena, pero a ser posible no debe de ser inferior a 10 metros, ni superior a 25 metros. El tendido de la antena se hará a ser posible con aislantes cerámicos, pero como por lo general hay dificultad en la obtención de éstos emplearemos algun tipo de material aislante con ese fin.

Hace años, se utilizaban frecuentemente como antena las estructuras metálicas (somieres) de las camas, red metálica muy entrelazada y que además estaba aislada del suelo. La toma de tierra podía ser algo más complicado, pero se solía conectar a una tubería de gas, etc.



 Esquema de una radio de galena tradicional (con un cristal de galena)





Se utiliza como elemento detector el cristal de galena (sulfuro de plomo). La galena va montada sobre una cazoleta metálica que constituye uno de los contactos; el otro se realiza mediante un conductor terminado en punta, con el que ha de buscarse el lugar de mejor detección.

Compáralo con el esquema de la radio con diodo de germanio (versión "modernizada" de la radio de galena):




Como verás, el esquema es exactamente el mismo, con la salvedad de que se sustituye el cristal de galena por un diodo de germanio


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 10, 2006)

ok gracias amigo


----------



## Dario Vega (Nov 10, 2006)

Felicitaciones Jorge, tu respuesta es digna de un libro sobre este tema.

saludos

Darío


----------



## RAUL.CHG (Mar 15, 2007)

Que tal, necesito ayuda de manera urgente ya que soy profesor de una secundaria y quisiera que mis alumnos pudieran elaborar un radio (para que puedan escuchar las estaciones de radio de la región) con elementos simples como una tabla de madera, un tubo de carton, un clip, hilo de cobre, clips y no recuerdo que mas. Esto lo vi en mail call que es un programa de History Channel. Le pido que por favor me ayuden a construirlo y me recomienden inventos o creaciones sencillas para que los alumnos puedan hacerlos y le sean de provecho en sus casas. De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 15, 2007)

Busca en los proyectos "Radio galena", tal vez sea lo que buscas.

Saludos-


----------



## Alfgu (Mar 16, 2007)

En el Google, viene mucha información sobre esas radios de galena, y esquemas para hacerlo, aunque solo puedes escuchar Onda Media y en algunas Onda corta, segun de que diametro y calibre y espiras de la bobina, aunque yo tengo algunos esquemas para Galenas de Frecuencia Modulada, que son sencillas de hacer y en este caso cambia la capacidad de los condensadores (ceramicos preferiblemente) que son de menor capacidad, la bobina y el condensador variable que seria de 6-40 pf (ó 6-120 pf, que son los que utilizo yo) estos condensadores, a parte de la mayoria de componentes se encuentran en cualquier tienda de componentes electronicos, la bobina (para fm) puede ser con cualquier cable macizo de telefonos (los que van por las fachadas de las casas y bloques de piso o tambien con cable de antena), y ya que no se va a encontrar ningun detector de galena y si se encuetra alguno cuestan alrededor de 60 € en adelante (es decir que son caros), como opcion estan los diodos de germanio que apenas te cuestan unos centimos de €uro (unos 0,15 ctm), en los esquemas viene la nomenclatura de los diodos que se tienen que poner.

Para estas radios, se necesita una buena toma de tierra (ejemplo, el grifo de la cocina ó una barilla enterrada a un metro de profundidad aproximadamente y una antena considerablemente grande (esto en las de onda media y onda corta, en las de FM con un par de metros de cable creo que será suficiente) y un auricular de alta impedancia (aprox 2000 Ohmnios) estos se pueden encontrar en version moderna (no como los antiguos) que son pequeños y no cuestan mas de 1,50 €uros o en su defecto un pequeño amplificador para altavoces.

Espero que te haya sido de ayuda, creo que no se me olvida nada, si tienes alguna duda preguntamelo, (eso si los esquemas que te he mandado no puedo decir mucho porque todavia no los he fabricado)

Un saludo.


----------



## gatteen (Oct 4, 2007)

Hola, que tal.?

miren. me encontraba navegando por internet. y que se me atraviesa esta pagina.
de verdad, me quede impresionado.!

encontre los receptores de radio ams faciles que puede haber.

para todos los novatos que empiezan a jugar con la eletricidad y les interese, aqui se las dejo:

http://sci-toys.com/scitoys/scitoys/radio/homemade_radio.html

todavia no los he armado, porque no encuentro un capaitor variable, pero si ha de funcionar. 

PD:
esta en ingles, pero ya hay bastantes herramientas en la web para traducirla. 

saludos y suerte.!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Mirar
Bueno si tienen ganas, mejor hagan lo que quieran !


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_a_galena 

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/jlvillabona/esquemas.htm#galena


----------



## Alfgu (Oct 5, 2007)

Las Galenas que se ven por internet, son de Onda Media. 
Se necesita una antena bastante larga (20 a 40 mts minimo) para que pueda escucharse las emisoras a no ser que el repetidor esté cerca de donde vivais y la toma a tierra por supuesto mas unos auriculares (parlantes) de alta inmpedancia (de 2000 Ohmnios minimo) o un altavoz amplificado.
Si lo mirais por una parte es energia gratis por Radiofrecuencia. 

Si el archivo que es por el bigupload no se habre me lo pedis y lo pongo de nuevo.


----------



## --cv-- (Dic 8, 2007)

1) Tema del proyecto: Radio con cristal de galena(diodo de germanio)

2) Descripción del proyecto: Es un proyecto sumamente sencillo, con unos pocos condensadores y un diodo.

3) Que busca demostrar el proyecto: ---

4) Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: Básico

5) Lenguaje de programación que maneja:----

6) Nivel académico:Secundaria


Hola, ya puse un mensaje en otro apartado, pero  creo que este es mejor lugar.

En primer lugar, el circuito, más o menos es asi (incluire algunos interruptores y tal vez un transformador si no consigo auriculares de alta impedancia)

Al no poder conseguir un condensador variable de 500picos compre uno de 100.
No se que patas debo soldar.

La otra duda que tengo de momento es que no se como identificar los extremos positivo y negativo del diodo.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2007)

Un cristal de galena no es lo mismo que un diodo de germanio, la funcion es la misma pero la construccion de uno y otro no es igual. (El cristal de galena es un producto natural)

El capacitor variable debe tener 2,3 o 4 patas, mides con multimetro que patas NO tienen continuidad (Entre si) y esas son las patas que debes emplear en tu esquema.

Con solamente 100pF no te funcionara el esquema, consigue un capacitor fijo de 220 o 330 pF y lo colocas en paralelo con tu variable.

El positivo del diodo es el contrario al que tiene la raya roja

Si quieres ampliar la información:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/capacitor-variable-casero-10102/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/radio-galena-4244/


----------



## --cv-- (Dic 8, 2007)

Muchas gracias.
Lo que pensaba hacer era colocar  más variables en paralelo, pero veo que es mejor colocar uno de 330 como dices.
La duda que me queda es : el condensador tiene dos patas un frente a otra y luego en el lado que no tiene "pareja" por decirlo asi si que son 4.
Entonces, debo soldar una de las primeras con una de esas 4 y que no exista continuidad entre ellas ¿no?

Y por último, ¿me podéis decir por qué con solo 100 pF no funciona?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2007)

Las que son muchas (3) patas interconectadas las conectas a tierra, la que queda sola a la bobina (Y diodo).


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 6, 2008)

tiopepe dijo:
			
		

> Diodo de germanio D.( (Que hoy en día sustituye a la piedra galena. El diodo podría ser un IN43, IN60, OA81, OA91 ó IN4148 ).



El 1N4148 se puede emplear en remplazo de un diodo de germanio? están seguros?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 6, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> tiopepe dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anthony, conoces la diferencia entre un diodo de germanio y uno de silicio?

Ahí esta tu respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 6, 2008)

Querido compañero Li-ion, creo que esa pregunta me calló fuera de bse... Creo que no sabes que estoy un total hobbista que aprendo de la practica y muy poco de la teoria... Por eso escribie en este viejo post para no ocupar mas luagr...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 6, 2008)

Anthony, la teoría es muy importante. No dejes de descargar y leer el libro de electronica que recomiendo en este mensaje:

Descargar libro de electronica

Si este te parece "difícil" de entender empieza por la electronica de Malvino... un libro que no puede faltar en la biblioteca de los entusiastas de esta ciencia.

En cuanto a tu duda, solo te digo que no se puede reemplazar en esta aplicación un diodo de germanio por uno de silicio, por cuestion del voltaje de umbral. 

Que es el voltaje de umbral?... esta te la dejo de tarea.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 6, 2008)

Bueno yo se que tenian que diferir en algo! Pregunto la equivalencia debido a que tenfo un receptor superregenerativo y este emplea un diodo de germanio. En el articulo dicen explicitamente que no se debe usar un diodo de silicio porque el circuito entonces no funciona...
Eso de voltage de umbral, si mal no recuerdo, es el voltage en el cual el semiconducto empieza a conducir


----------



## VichoT (Abr 7, 2008)

Holas.anthony. sip. tenes razon la garn diferencia esel voltaje de umbral ke ambos tipos de diodos tienen (voltaje enel cual un diodo rompe la abrrera dela union y comienza a conducir)

para un dido de germanio son 0.3V

 para un diodo de silicio es 0.7 V

para un diodo de galena segun recuerdo es de 0.25 o aprox 0.3V

BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 7, 2008)

Hablando de de receptores, saben en donde puedo conseguir un transformador de FI de 455 KHz?


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Abr 7, 2008)

ando buscando lo mismo! es uno que tenia un codigo : CFZS-455C . se rompio de una radio vhf, y ahora no lo consigo por ningun lado


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 7, 2008)

Joder... Lo he buscado en todas partes... en receptores de radio (nuevos), y unas TV's viejas!


----------



## AZ81 (Abr 8, 2008)

Según que tamaño sea, lo puedes sacar de un pequeño transistor de AM desoldado las patillas con mucho cuidado para que no se rompa ningún bobinado, eso buscalo en cualquier rastro de objetos viejos.
Antonio


----------



## VichoT (Abr 9, 2008)

Holas. Anthony desarma un receptor superheterodino  delso antiguos y no tan antiguos. ahy etndras muchas rafos de ambos cto de FI AM(455) y FM (10.7) los de AM son de color Negro,Amarillo y Azul.

Suerte.

BYE.


----------



## Mary (Jun 16, 2008)

hola saludos a todos, soy una estudiante de electrónica pero con muy poca experiencia con antenas, estoy  relizando el montaje de una radio galena, es decor de un receptor am sencillo sin fuente, alguien tiene alguna idea de como tiene que ser la antena de dicho circuito? me gustaria saber si la puedo comprar directamente o si la tengo que construir yo 

aqui les muestro el diagrama que estoy utilizando, muchas gracias


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 17, 2008)

puedes comprar una antena o quitarsela a una radio o television vieja, ya nada mas ajustas el tamaño a 1/4 de longitud de onda de la frecuencia mas baja del espectro de AM


----------



## AZ81 (Jun 19, 2008)

Para que te funcione bien un receptor de galena, tienes que ponerle una antena de hilo largo (de 5 a 10 mts de hilo de cobre) y una buena tierra, antiguamente se enchufaban las galenas a los somieres de la cama que eran metálicos y así funcionaban.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 19, 2008)

Hola, para AM que es Onda Media 525 Kcs a 1650 Kcs, tienes las misma normas que para otras frecuencias, la formula es la de velocidad de propagación partido por frecuencia en Mhz la velocidad es la de la Luz 300 mil Km sg  menos un 5% de disminución por coeficiente de medio (metal) tomando el centro de la banda 1 Mhz serian 300 - 5% = (285 m de hilo) metros, para obtener la máxima señal en la radio de cristal o galena, desde luego puedes poner menos, pero cuanto mas corta la antena pierde eficacia (señal mas débil)

Procura que la longitud coincida con submúltiplos,  142.5, 71.25, 35.63, 17.81, 8.90 metros 
La longitud del hilo se mide desde el aparato hasta la punta aérea de la antena, incluyendo la bajada, esta bajada tiene que ir aislada y alejada de partes metálicas y lineas de transmisión eléctricas.

Un saludo


----------



## Mary (Jun 20, 2008)

muchisimas gracias por la respuesta! voy a intentarlo a ver si asi me funciona, gracias de antemano, por casualidad saben como debo acoplar la antena a la inductancia? he ecuchado que va acoplada a la bobina o inductancia segun el numero de vueltas de la bobina, pero no se como debo hacerlo exactamente  ops: 

saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 20, 2008)

Con un simple condensador de 4n7 (4700 pico faradios) de 280 Volt. AC es suficiente


----------



## aprendiz (Mar 30, 2009)

hola! a todos me dijeron que en esta web me podrian ayudar  quisiera   realizar el  receptor de banda aerea de la pagina de pablin.com  pero tengo duda sobre donde encuentro (algun aparato electronico moderno ) el famoso diodo 1n34 ya que soy de concepcion-chile y en las casas comerciales de mi ciudad esta obsoleto dicho diodo quisiera que ustedes me podais ayudar a decirme donde obtengo uno o como  lo reemplazo con otro diodo desde ya muchas gracias.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2009)

aprendiz dijo:
			
		

> hola! a todos me dijeron que en esta web me podrian ayudar  quisiera   realizar el  receptor de banda aerea de la pagina de pablin.com  pero tengo duda sobre donde encuentro (algun aparato electronico moderno ) el famoso diodo 1n34 ya que soy de concepcion-chile y en las casas comerciales de mi ciudad esta obsoleto dicho diodo quisiera que ustedes me podais ayudar a decirme donde obtengo uno o como  lo reemplazo con otro diodo desde ya muchas gracias.....



El 1N34 es un diodo de germanio usado como detector en receptores de AM. Si no lo consigues, lo puedes reemplazar con otro diodo de germanio (que también es muy viejo pero suele estar en stock) llamado 1N60 u otro por el estilo. También hay algunos que dicen que funcionan sin problemas los diodos Schottky, pero de esos no se cual puedes utilizar. Será cuestión de buscar en la hojas de datos y en el stock de componentes de tu proveedor.

Saludos!


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Mar 30, 2009)

Aprendiz,concurre a los ''Mercados Persas''de tu ciudad,lo encontraras en las radios transistorizadas antiguas,decadas60/70. OJO:Guarda y muy bien guardados los pnp/ge(oc-44,2sb33,ac128,etc.),te serviran para un distorsionador ''F-F'',el de J.Hendrix con su sonido tan especial y que no se logra con los Si,son sensibles a la temp.,tratalos con amor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2009)

Wowwwwww

Casi me muero de emoción cuando nombraste el AC128 . . . .  ¿te acordás del AF117 de 4 patas? una era el blindaje de la cápsula metálica !

Tenía 10 años cuándo me regalaron el "ELECTRONIC PHILIPS" un juego de eléctrónica con montajes magníficos que andaban todos, y sobre un panel con conexiónes a resortes , sin soldaduras.

Tenía radios AM de 1 , 2 o 3 transistores, sensores de luz o de falta de ella, timers , alarmas , teclado musical,  intercomunicadores, etc , etc , etc.

Si al AC128 le desmantelabas con amor la cápsula protectora , le veías el montaje , te quedaba fototransistor.

Gracias Barry


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Mar 30, 2009)

Dosmetros,fueron tiempos bonitos en los cuales la habilidad de un niño se evidenciaba por su capacidad de analisis y reflexion y no por su automatismo reflejo en el uso de un ''joystick''.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 31, 2009)

tal parece que en esos tiempos si habia un lazo de afecto grande entre los electronicos y los semiconductores.

Saludos.


----------



## aprendiz (Abr 1, 2009)

y por casualidad saben ustdes tan amables de decirme cual es el valor de los capacitores que tienen las radios tradicionales  ordinarias merefiero al valor   en faradios   , ah y  barry por casualidad tienes el diagrama del distorcionador de j.hendrix


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Abr 2, 2009)

Aprendiz,el circuito esta en : http://www.pisotones.com/FuzzFace/ff.htm  con una generosa y detallada explicacion de armado y funcionamiento.Su circuito es muy sencillo:02 trs.,04 resist.,03 cond.,02 potenc.,la ciencia y gracia de ellos esta en ubicar los tr.de ge,pero,en las zonas ant.sugeridas los encuentras,tambien en Stgo. ''Galerias Sur'' en sus locales de ''deshuese'' o chatarra,esta galeria se ubica en Sn.Diego,''Electronica Ibarra''de la misma calle a veces tiene trs.de ge.


----------



## venado_bike (Abr 2, 2009)

Hola, a mi me parece que este diodo no viene mas o es dificil de conseguir...  tendrias que consultar con tus proveedores! Un reemplazo del 1N34A puede ser el diodo 1N60.. (Este es muy similar)...  


Saludos.. y espero que lo consigas!


----------



## Gabriel22 (Ago 19, 2009)

Hola, buenas a todos!

1.-He leído por ahí que a una radio galena , se le pueden poner unos altavoces que no sean de alta impedancia (que son difíciles de coseguir) utilizando el típico transformador que todos tenemos en casa de entrada de 220v y salida de 3v y 200ma.

¿Eso es posible? En ese caso, me gustaría saber como realizar la conexión, ya que no tengo claro como integrar el transformador en el circuito.

2.-Por otro lado, me pregunto si no hay algunos auriculares paropiados para este proyecto sin que sean tan difíciles de conseguir como los piezoeléctricos de alta impedacia...

3.-Os agradecería que me mostraseis un circuito de radio sin pilas , galena, que funcione porque hay muchos por internet que tienen comentarios de que no funcionan debido a que los valores de condensadores y demás cosas no están bien.

4.-Los condensadores variables, ¿cómo son?. En un circuito de una radio pequeña que he deshecho, dudo si son unos rectángulos cuadrados que tienen un tornillo en medio y que ponen en letra "r -22"(no se si serán resistencias variables) ó si son un cuadrado grande de plástico que tiene 4 tornillos (supongo que será esto) En ese caso, ¿cómo sé los valores que abarcan?

5.-Mi última pregunta es que, yo he conseguido un diodo de un circuito. ¿Hay manera de saber si es el que necesito? ¿En qué se diferencian los diferentes diodos, los diferentes colores?¿Hay manera de saber cuál es por su color?

6.-¿Es posible sintonizar la radio introduciendo o sacando la barra de ferrita de la bobina? ¿De ser así ya no necesito el condensador variable?


P.D: Perdonad mi ignorancia , sé que son bastantes preguntas y espero no molestar demasiado.


¡¡¡¡¡¡Gracias de antemano y suerte en todo!


----------



## Gatxan (Ago 19, 2009)

Veo que estás muy perdido... pero bueno, con paciencia.

1. Sí que funciona pero es más importante que el altavoz sea de alta eficiencia. Para conectarlo se tiene que sacar el transformador de donde esté, y conectar la parte de 230v a la salida de la galena y la parte de 3v al altavoz

2. Todo lo que no sea común y corriente es difícil de conseguir, por ejemplo los auriculares de alta impedancia que se usaban en los inicios de la radio. Se encuentran pero son caros. Otra posible fuente de auriculares son los teléfonos antiguos que se marcaban girando un disco.

3. Hay muchos circuitos que funcionan en internet, lo más importante es que tengas la parte de la bobina y el condensador en la sintonía correcta de una emisora, y conectado a una buena antena y toma de tierra.

4. El condensador variable de una radio es esa pieza cuadrada de plástico con cuatro tornillos. Lo que pasa es que el "tornillo" que te interesa está delante en el centro, y es el eje por el cual varías la capacidad del condensador y sintonizas emisoras.
Si es el modelo de 4 tornillos (que son trimmmers), es un CV para AM (2 trimmers) y FM (2 trimmers más). Olvidándonos de la FM, entonces tienes dos versiones: 
A: el que es para radios multibanda (AM, SW, LW). Las dos secciones abarcan la misma capacidad, depende del modelo, típicamente 160pF + 160pF
B: el que es exclusivo para AM porque incluye el "padding" para el oscilador. Este suele ser de 82pF + 160pF.

Si de la misma radio sacas la antena de ferrita, fíjate cuál cable va a masa y cúal va al condensador variable. Seguramente hay uno ó dos cables más que van a un integrado, esos no valen para hacer la sintonía.

5. El diodo. Mira a ver si pone alguna identificación alfanumérica y la buscas en google a ver qué dice. Lo ideal es que sea de Germanio para esta aplicación. Busca fotos en internet. 

6. Sí, es posible sintonizar moviendo sólo la ferrita. Este método se llama por permeabilidad variable y se usó en radios de coche en los 60´s. Sólo tienes que dejar un condensador fijo de unos 150 a 220pF si tienes la típica antena de ferrita.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Ago 20, 2009)

Ok , muchísimas racias por responder Gatxan.

1.-Lo del transformador, hay que sacarlo de "la caja". Conectándolo, ¿ya me funcionaría con unos auriculares normales?

2.-Con respecto a los auriculares, los de teléfonos móviles o teléfonos de poca antigüedad no sirven, ¿no?. No estoy seguro de conservar el teléfono de disco   

3.- Lo del condensador variable, ¿sólo necesito tocar el central? ¿Los otros no hace falta?


Gracias de verdad por la información. ¡¡¡¡¡Suerte!


----------



## Gatxan (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola, 

Pues en principio con unos auriculares normales tipo walkman ya puede servir. Los de teléfono móvil si te refieres a los manos libres es lo mismo que los de mp3, walkman y todo eso. Y el interno es algo parecido, son de baja impedancia.

Y lo del condensador variable, pues, los tornillos pequeños sólo sirven para un ajuste muy fino, que en el caso de una galena ni se nota porque no tiene casi nada de selectividad.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Ago 20, 2009)

Lo de los cascos de mp3 funciona pero con el transformador, ¿no?. Lo que pasa es que no se me ocurre cómo conectar los 2 cascos, porque cada casco tiene 2 cables pequeños en su interior.....


P.D: Creo que ya lo tengo todo para intentarlo, el transformador, el diodo, la antena, el condensador variable.....

 Mañana pondré unas fotos para ver si me sirver los componentes, tengo dudas con el diodo(tiene una banda negra y pone IN como el IN60 que se puede utilizar para esto). Deberían responder a los colores como las resistencias......

Gracias de verdad por responder!


----------



## Gabriel22 (Ago 21, 2009)

Bueno, aquí os pongo las fotos de los componentes.

1.- Los diodos: 

(El negro es el que tiene mejor pinta de servirme, ¿no?)

2.-El condensador variable:





(Os agradecería que me me explicaseis qué patillas tengo que conectar.)  

3.-La antena:



(¿Esta me sirve?. Está sacada de una radio.)

4.-La bobina:



(¿Me sirve?. En caso de que sí, ¿qué cables debo usar?. Tengo 2 cables de color cobre, uno rojo y otro verde....)




¡¡¡¡¡Gracias por vuestra paciencia y suerte en todo!


----------



## capitanp (Ago 21, 2009)

Gabriel22 dijo:
			
		

> Lo de los cascos de mp3 funciona pero con el transformador, ¿no?. Lo que pasa es que no se me ocurre cómo conectar los 2 cascos, porque cada casco tiene 2 cables pequeños en su interior.....
> 
> 
> P.D: Creo que ya lo tengo todo para intentarlo, el transformador, el diodo, la antena, el condensador variable.....
> ...




El diodo detector es de uso general de Germanio y es el 1N60 tambien sirve cualquier diodo de germanio


----------



## Gabriel22 (Ago 21, 2009)

Ok, ¿pero me sirven los materiales cuyas fotos he posteado arriba?


----------



## electrodan (Ago 21, 2009)

Usa los thumbnails! Esas imágenes pesan demasiado y son demasiado grandes.


----------



## Gatxan (Ago 21, 2009)

Bueno, por fin vemos algo. Gabriel, ¿¿¿tienes tester?

Si tienes tester (multímetro), puedes averiguar cual diodo es de germanio.
Y en la escala de resistencias más baja (200 Ohms) mides los cables de la bobina, el que te dé la mayor resistencia es el bobinado más grande y es el que necesitas usar.

Para conectar el condensador variable, ves que los terminales son tres en un lado y tres en el otro. El central de los tres es el común (masa) y los de las esquinas son la capacidad variable. Si haces un puente y conectas las cuatro esquinas juntas tendrás un condensador 280 hasta 300 y pico pF de capacidad máxima, con lo que ya se pueden hacer muchos experimentos.

Y ya de paso, la antena que has puesto no sirve ni de casualidad para la galena. Esta tiene que ser de almenos 20 metros bien estirada en el exterior si no tienes emisoras de AM cerca. Si te llegan con mucha fuerza, con menos metros vale. Como conexión a tierra vale la carcasa de un radiador de calefacción ó la toma de tierra de un enchufe.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Ago 21, 2009)

Ok, gracias por responder.

1.- No tengo tester , aunque creo que los hilos de colores no me sirven, seguro que serán los de color carne que son los que están en los extremos del bobinado más grande.

2.-Lo del condensador, a ver si lo he entendido. En la parte contraria a la rueda, los centrales son comunes y van conectados a masa (¿te refieres a la antena-bobina?), con los otros 4 hago un puente y ¿los conecto a tierra?. ¿Y qué hago con los terminales del lado de la rueda?, porque es donde estaba conectada la bobina en la radio de dónde lo saqué....(Bua que lío me estoy haciendo, mira que no podrían tener dos patillas y la rueda y punto  )

3.-La antena , naturalmente está plegada. Si no sirve...¿cuál o qué me podría servir? ¿Cobre? ¿Alambre?-¿Qué tal resultaría conectar la bobina a una toma de radio de casa? (Por lo menos así pruebo si funciona el resto del circuito y luego probaré con diferentes antenas)

4.-Lo de la toma de tierra, tienes razón, utilizaré el radiador. También sirven los grifos, ¿no?



¡¡¡¡Gracias de verdad por tu paciencia Gatxan y a los demás por responder!. ¡¡¡Suerte en todo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 21, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Usa los thumbnails! Esas imágenes pesan demasiado y son demasiado grandes.



El no puede editar el post   
Cambiaselo vos, pero pronto por que ya me está hartando el tiempo de carga...
(son 2.5Megas cada imagen...)


----------



## Cacho (Ago 21, 2009)

Pero qué pedazos de fotos que tenía.

Me llevó un rato encontrar cómo poner los links a los thumbnails, pero lo logré.
Para la próxima, los thumbnails se llaman igual que el archivo pero van seguidos de ".th" antes de la extensión.

Para el caso de la primera imagen:

Original:

```
http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/315/pict0282z.jpg
```

Thumbnail:

```
http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/315/pict0282z.th.jpg
```

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Ago 21, 2009)

Tomo nota! La verdad es que no sabía donde estaban los dichosos thumbnails.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 21, 2009)

¡Ni yo!

Sabés que estuve un rato mirando por acá y por allá por Imageshack, buscando.
Después bajé un poco el scroll y ví esto del adjunto. Me sentí un tarado por no haberlo visto antes  

Un abrazo


----------



## Gabriel22 (Ago 23, 2009)

Estuven intentando acceder al foro para cambiar las fotos de los componentes pero no me dejaba....Gracias por cambiármelas. 


Bueno, pues mi pregunta era:

- Cómo conectar el condensador variable.

-Cómo conectar los cascos al transformador, si no me equivoco, sólo podría conectar un casco de mp3, ¿no?. ¿O sirve poner los 2 en paralelo?

-¿Qué antena necesito? Según gatxan esa no sirve. ¿La necesito de alambre, cobre...?


Gracias a todos por vuestra paciencia, y perdonad lo de las fotos, no volverá a pasar.


¡¡¡¡Suerte en todo!!!!


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hola, he intentado construir una radio galena, pero no me funciona. No sé por qué será. Pongo una foto explicativa de cómo lo tengo montado, a ver si me podéis decir si hay algo mal o algo que no sirva:

http://img205.imageshack.us/i/pict0277p.…

(pulsad sobre la imagen varias veces para ampliar y leer lo que he escrito en la foto)



Tengo dudas de que el aparato con las antenas me sirva y de cómo conectarlo pues el cable coaxial lleva dos cables a su vez.

Otra duda es si el condensador está bien conectado, por lo que me ha dicho Gatxan, los 4 condensadores hay que unirlos por la parte de la rueda. De ese modo, ¿los 4 condensadores tienen salida por AM Gnd?(lo señalé en la foto)

Lo último sería si el transformador que utilizo para adaptar la impedancia del auricular me sirve.


Sólo me queda dar las gracias y desearos suerte en todo!!!


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 4, 2009)

Tratá de postear un circuito más o menos prolijo de lo que hiciste así te podemos ayudar mejor.

De todas formas, con un diodo (1n914 anda bien) conectado a un auricular de alta impedancia (a su vez conectado a tierra en la otra punta) y con un cable muy largo de antena, ya te sirve para experimentar. También podés hacer la clásica radio de trinchera con la hojita de afeitar, buscá en google que hay mucha información.
Yo hice esas experiencias y funcionan, pero usé unos auriculares de alta impedancia (2000Ohms), te recomiendo que te busques algunos así.



Saludos.


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 4, 2009)

creo que esto es lo que buscas mi estimado gabriel...
http://www.electronica2000.com/receptores-radio/receptor-galena.htm

saludos !!!


----------



## electrodan (Sep 4, 2009)

Para la primera vez que fabriques este aparato, te recomiendo no usar condensador variable, y construirte tu propia bobina simple (no transformador) de solo dos terminales.
La antena debe ser grande, el coaxil que tienes no se de donde viene, pero si es de alguna antena en el techo vale para esto.  Para este aparato solo tienes que usar el cable del centro.
Segundo, el transformador lo estás conectando mal, lo que realmente tienes que usar es el cuadrado de hierro con cinta azul, que es el verdadero transformador, no debes usar toda la fuente (lo que está dentro del gabinete negro).
Saludos y suerte con este aparato.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 4, 2009)

En primer lugar gracias a todos por responder.

Tras ver las respuestas tengo varias preguntas:

1.-¿La antena de Tv del tejado sirve para esto?

2.-¿Al transformador debo quitarle la parte del condensador?

3.-¿La bobina que está en la foto sirve para esto? (Es que me han dicho que si es un receptor superheterodino, no coincide la inducción con el circuito resonante necesito)
¿Servirá?

4.-Si quisiera construirme una bobina, ¿me serviría con cobre un poco "gordo"? (el cobre que tengo es del diametro aproximado del del estaño de la foto.)
(Y el de cables vale)



Gracias de nuevo por responder, y suerte en todo lo que hagáis!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 4, 2009)

Gabriel22 dijo:


> En primer lugar gracias a todos por responder.
> 
> Tras ver las respuestas tengo varias preguntas:
> 
> ...



1) Mejor es conseguirse un cable largo de varios metros y probar en el techo, terraza o patio.

2) Deberías

3) Te recomiendo que construyas vos mismo la bobina, es muy facil. simplemente un nucleo de "aire" (o cartón o plástico), de unos 10cm, y muchas vueltas del alambre esmaltado más fino que consigas.

4) Hasta 1mm puede ser, más ya no. Tratá de que sea más fino.




Buscá en internet, hay infinidad de páginas que explican esta construcción.
Buscá como "Radio galena" "Radio cristal" "Radio de trinchera".





Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 4, 2009)

quizas el circuito que usas es este que usa un transformador comun para adaptar la impedancia del auricular

fijate que no se si ese diodo es el 1N60

y para la bobina agarra un tubo o rollo de carton (papael sanitario) y dale unas 50 a 80 vueltas de alambre del secundario de algun transformador que tengas por ahi


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 4, 2009)

El diodo cualquiera de germanio debería funcionar, el 1n35 creo que era muy común. Hasta una hojita de afeitar con una mina de lapiz funciona (mi viejo inclusive una vez hizo una "radio de trinchera" con unos auriculares de alta impedancia, una mina de lapiz y un alambrado )


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, voy a hacer un 2º intento estos días solucionando algunos detalles y probando cosas nuevas.

Una pregunta, lo de la hoja de afeitar con la mina de lápiz hace de condensador variable - diodo o solo de diodo? Es decir, ¿el diodo se puede sustituir por una mina de lápiz? Así sería aún mas casera la radio...


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 6, 2009)

Sirve como diodo, dicen que sintonizaban moviendo la mina del lápiz sobre la hoja de afeitar, ya que no usaban condensador variable.


Saludos.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 6, 2009)

¿Pero los diodos de hoy en día son todos de germanio?


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 6, 2009)

No, hay de silicio y de germanio.
Pero si no me equivoco los que mas se usan son de silicio.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 6, 2009)

Gabriel22 dijo:


> ¿Pero los diodos de hoy en día son todos de germanio?



Como dijo fer_jazz, hay de silicio y de germanio.

Para esta radio tenés que usar de germanio. Buscá los que sean de vidrio, como este:






Esos generalmente son de germanio.

Buscá el 1N60 que es muy común.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 7, 2009)

El negro tiene pinta de ser uno de germanio, ¿no?:


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 7, 2009)

Todos parecen ser posiblemente de germanio.

Es más, si no me falla la memoria, el 1n60 es igualito al de la izquierda 


No tienen ninguna nomenclatura escrita?


----------



## Randy (Sep 7, 2009)

creo que es el transformador. No es el adecuado,prueba con otro. o podrias agregar un amplificador, he visto algunos que usan transistores.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 7, 2009)

Hace años hice un experimento que paarece que funcionó pero no del todo, hice un circuito igual que el de arriba pero con un diodo de germanio sacada del detector de una radio de los 70 y la salida en vez de los auriculares la conecté directamente a un amplificador de los altavoces de ordenador y entonces al girar el condensador variable se escuchaba una emisora en extrangero y a dar media vuelta se volvia a perder, solo se cogía esa.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 7, 2009)

Pues ahora mismo estoy usando el negro y no, no tienen nomenclatura. He probado el de la derecha del todo y resulta que emite luz DDDD. ¿No es un led un poco raro?

Por cierto, he rctificado el circuito en algunas partes. Os dejo unas fotos para que veáis cómo esta ahora. El diodo lo he cambiado de sitio. ¿He hecho bien? :
http://img178.imageshack.us/i/pict0283.jpg/
http://img179.imageshack.us/i/pict0277.jpg/
Aún no lo he probado pero, ¿hay algo mal a la vista?. No sé si el condensador variable está bien conectado. Tiene la patilla AM Antena a masa y AM Gnd a tierra . Luego las 4 patillas de la parte de la rueda las he unido para aumentar la capacidad según me han dicho. ¿Están bien las conexiones del condensador? (Luego me queda la patilla AM Oscilador que no sé si tengo que hacer algo con ella )

Bueno , gracias y suerte!!!!


----------



## capitanp (Sep 7, 2009)

para saber si un diodo es de silicio o de germanio basta con medir la tension de juntura con el multimetro

Silicio 0.6 a 0.7V
Germanio 0.2 a 0.3V


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 7, 2009)

Gabriel22 dijo:


> He probado el de la derecha del todo y resulta que emite luz DDDD. ¿No es un led un poco raro?



Todos los diodos emiten luz, solo que los que tienen encapsulado de plástico negro (la mayoría) no dejan pasar la luz. Un led no es más que un diodo acomodado de forma que emita luz eficientemente 
Inlcuso los transistores emiten luz.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 8, 2009)

Bueno, ¿pero lo de las fotos está bien? (era la verdadera pregunta )


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 8, 2009)

Hola

Creo que hay varias cosas por mejorar en su radio de galena:
- Una bobina de la antena de ferrita no esta conectada.
- Falta la Antena “Aérea” de 5 a 20 Mts. de larga.
- Falta una conexión a tierra. Ejem: a una llave de aqua (Grifo), a la terminal de tierra de un contacto. Etc.
- El transformador no creo que acople bien la impedancia del audífono. Debe reflejar este una impedancia hacia el primario de cuando menos de 3 Kohms.

En uno de sus mensajes leí que el transformador es de 220 a 3 Vac y El Audífono de 8 Ohms.

La Relación de Transformación se mantiene en estas “Igualdades”: 
Ep/Es = Np/Ns = Is/Ip = Zp/Zs = RT
Donde:
Ep = Voltaje del primario = 220
Es = Voltaje del secundario = 3
Zp = Impedancia del primario = X Ohms
Zs = Impedancia del secundario 8 Ohms

Entonces la relación de transformadorrmación es:
Ep/Es = 220/3 = 73.333 = RT

La impedancia del audífono se ve reflejada en el primario Asi:
Zp = Zs * RT = 8 * 73.333 = 586.666 = Zp

Nota: En esos cálculos no están incluidas las pérdidas.

Por lo tanto la impedancia reflejada en el primario por el audífono es mucho menor que la mínima requerida para este circuito.

Tenga en cuenta que a la entrada del diodo solo hay cuando mucho unos cuantos MiliVolts, miliampers, miliwatts.

Le sugiero que utilice, en lugar del audífono un Zumbador(No se como los llamen en su localidad) o un micrófono piezoeléctricos. Estos micrófonos los traen los teléfonos celulares.

Saludos
A sus ordenes


----------



## Pulsar71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hola,... lo primero que deberiamos preguntarmos es que pretende escuchar el amigo de la radio Galena.
Para que funcione una "radio" de este tipo deberia de tener estaciones de Onda media, larga y la parte baja de la onda corta en una localidad vecina. no funca con onda corta de banda alta a no ser que tenga el transmisor a 10 Km de su casa, menos con VHF o UHF.
Asi que amigo empieza por alli averigua bien que pretendes escuchar, ademas con las tecnologias modernas el espectro esta muy contaminado de ruidos y no te dejarian escuchar casi nada con una Radio Galena, pues necesitarias algo mas selectivo.
otro si, no es que quiera desanimarte pero hay que ser realistas, los audifonos de alta impedancia de 2000 Ohmios ya no existen, los usaban los aviadores en la segunda guerra mundial. hoy en dia tendrias que utilizar un amplificador de audio para escuchar el ruido que recibe tu radio de galena.
como anecdota te cuento que hace mas de 40 años Yo construi una radio de Galena, en mi pueblo era muy dificil conseguir los componentes para hacerlo, de suerte que se cayo una avioneta y se incendio, lo unico que pude recuperar fue un condensador variable todo chamuscado, algunos tornillos, el micro de carbon y los famosos audifonos que hasta hoy dia los guardo como un trofeo, igualitos a los que veras en las peliculas antiguas de gruerra cuando bombardean alemania; por lo demas tuve que fabricar la galena, pese en partes iguales el plomo y el azufre ( era una bala de plomo antigua de casi 1/2 kg de peso), bueno fundi el plomo, una vez fundido le eche el azufre encima, salio tal umareda que fui a dar al hospital medio muerto por asfixia. Bueno despues de todo obtuve la "Galena" y me sirvio para terminar de construir mi radio de galena, recibia por aquellos años como 3 estaciones de onda media y una emisora de onda corta la famosa banda tropical de 60 metros. la antena era el alambre del tendero de ropa, la bobina la hice con el alambre de una bobina de carro vieja que rompi para sacarlo.
Que tiempos aquellos.... cuando no habia internet ni computadoras... la cosa era mantenerse conectado.
Hoy en dia ya no se oyen emisoras de onda media ni corta han desaparecido como por encanto. no me quiero poner triste, chau....


----------



## junior90 (Sep 8, 2009)

hola a todos estoy intentado hacer una radio como esta pero la bobina que tengo(que se la saque a un radio viejo) tiene 3 hilos. pero al conectar todo queda un hilo afuera y ps no c que hacer con el, use el transformador pero no funciona.
por favor ayuda!


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 8, 2009)

Mr.Carlos, gracias por responder.

Lo de la antena ya lo sabía lo que pasa que no lo puse ahí.

Los dos cables de la bobina que sobran, son de un bobinado más pequeño que el principal y no está conectado al circuito. No tiene utilidad. Según los esquemas la antena se conecta al cable de arriba de la bobina.

Otra cosa, ¿qué podibilidades habría de utilizar la toma de antena de tv o fm de casa?
¿Con un coaxial podría usar la antena del edificio en mi circuito?

Otra pregunta: ¿Qué impedacia mínima tiene que tener el auricular o altavoz, para llegar a la impedancia requerida?


Gracias por todo y suerte!!


P.D: junior90 , si abres un tema aparte, quizás te puedan ayudar mejor.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 8, 2009)

Hola

Bueno si en su circuito (El original) la bobina pequeña no se utiliza pues así será.

La antena de la TV. Está sintonizada/diseñada para captar frecuencias altas, VHF y UHF. Pero tal vez podría servir de algo, puede hacer un experimento utilizándola y sí con un coaxial. Si no funciona utiliza un alambre largo de 20 Mts colocándolo alrededor de una recamara, sujeto a la pared con alfileres.

Puede desarrollar las formulas de mi mensaje anterior para calcular la impedancia mínima aceptable del audífono.

Ep/Es = RT = 220/3 = 73.333 = RT será igual pues es el mismo transformador.

Entonces si queremos una impedancia reflejada en el primario de 3 Kohms debemos tener en el secundario:
Zp/RT = Zs = 3000/73.333 = 40.90 
Una impedancia de Cuando menos 40.90 Ohms.

( La Relación de Transformación se mantiene en estas “Igualdades”: 
Ep/Es = Np/Ns = Is/Ip = Zp/Zs = RT
Donde:
Ep = Voltaje del primario = 220
Es = Voltaje del secundario = 3
Zp = Impedancia del primario = X Ohms
Zs = Impedancia del secundario 8 Ohms

Entonces la relación de transformadorrmación es:
Ep/Es = 220/3 = 73.333 = RT

La impedancia del audífono se ve reflejada en el primario Asi:
Zp = Zs * RT = 8 * 73.333 = 586.666 = Zp )

Espero no haber omitido ninguna respuesta, si es así hágamelo saber para responder lo antes posible.

Saludos
A sus ordenes.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 9, 2009)

Gracias por responder.

He conseguido un transformador 230-15 , ¿ese me serviría? Aunque por tus cálculos daría Zp= 122,6...
A menor voltaje de salida , ¿mejor es?. Pues en esta página http://www.natureduca.com/radioblog/?p=91, el autor utilizó un 220-9 y le funciona a la perfección.....

¿Es podible utilizar una antena normal, como las de radio, aplicando alimentación al circuito?


Gracias por ayudarme y suerte!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola

Nota: tenga en consideración que lo más importante para la realización de su proyecto es el circuito formado por la antena y el Capacitor variable (CV). 

Voy a suponer que tanto la antena como el (CV) provienen de la misma unidad(Radio) y que éstos un día fusionaban bien. Así que no se por qué ahora no funcionan. 

Verificó que el CV no estuviera en corto circuito ¿.
La antena, según un mensaje anterior, la verificó para encontrar la bobina más grande. Supongo Que está Bien.

Si no ha verificado el CV, Retire –todos- los cables y verifíquelo por medio de un Óhmetro Por favor.

Apoyándose en las imágenes adjuntas conecte la antena (Cables Color Carne) al CV.
Haga caso omiso de los cables que apuntan hacia arriba.

Fig. 1:
El alambre central de la antena a la terminal central del CV.
El alambre al extremo de la antena a la terminal del extremo del CV.

Fig. 2:
Donde se unen la antena, el CV, y el diodo, conecte un cable de aprox. 20 Mts. o la antena que menciona en sus mensajes de TV.
Conecte un Plug de audio adecuado a la entrada del micrófono en su computadora. Puede no ser el de la imagen.
De preferencia utilice un cable blindado delgado. Puede conseguirlo de un audífono que no utilice Retirándole el audífono con lo que le queda el plug con su cable.
Conecte este Plug a la entrada del micrófono de su computadora y “habrá” un programa con el cual se utilice el micrófono. Ajuste el volumen. Creo que se debe oír alguna estación de radio de AM. Gire el control del CV.
Nota: tambien puede Utilizar una entrada de audio de un amplificador u otro reproductor de sonido que tenga entrada de audio.
Funcionó...Se oye algo ?. No estará Mal El Diodo ?

Notifíqueme por este medio cualquier resultado. En la proxima veremos el asunto del transformador y el audífono.

Saludos
A sus ordenes.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hola, gracias por ayudarme MrCarlos.

He realizado el esquema y lo he conectado a unos altavoces de ordenador.

Creo que ya empieza a funcionar, el problema es que se empieza a oír estática al final del recorrido de la rueda del CV. ¿Tengo que aumentar la capacidad? ¿Tendré que poner un condensador fijo? ¿Dónde lo pongo?

P.D: Esta tarde saco unas fotos ilustrativas y las adjunto

Aquí está:


Gracias otra vez y suerte en todo!!!


----------



## junior90 (Sep 10, 2009)

no si quieres aumentar la capacitancia pon otro capacitor variable en paralelo con el que ya tienes. porque si usas un condensador fijo perderás rango es decir no podrás buscar una señal por debajo de la frecuencia que te dará el condensador fijo.saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 10, 2009)

Aquí está:http://img44.imageshack.us/i/pict0282k.jpg/



Hola
[/COLOR] 
No veo, en su imagen adjunta, la antena de TV. Que usted sugirió en sus mensajes anteriores. Conéctela por favor y vuelva a verificar.

Necesito saber que rango de frecuencias sintoniza girando la rueda del CV. (Aproximadamente) Ejem:
580Khz XEW.
1.2Mhz XYZ... 
Etc.
Hágamelo saber por este conducto por favor.(las siglas de la estación de radio no son importantes).

La estática que oye es normal en este tipo de aparatos. La razón es que tienen una selectividad muy pobre. No espere mucho de el.

Puede experimentar puenteando en el CV. La terminal que se ve más arriba con la terminal que se ve más abajo del mismo CV. Haciendo esto captamos frecuencias más bajas dentro de la banda de AM. (530-1400Khz).

saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hola,

La antena la saqué para tomar la foto.

¿Y cómo sé el rango de frecuencias que sintoniza?

¿Qué terminales tengo que puentear? ¿Las 4 esquinas de la parte de la rueda?

Gracias y suerte!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 11, 2009)

Gabriel22 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> La antena la saqué para tomar la foto.
> Muy Bien.
> ...


 
Saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 12, 2009)

Lo de las frecuencias no te lo puedo decir, ya que aún no he conseguido escuchar ninguna estación. Espero que con los puentes me funcione.....

(Hoy lo pruebo)

Gracias por ayudarme y suerte!!!


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 13, 2009)

MrCarlos, no entiendo qué quiere que puentee. Los terminales que utilizo, no necesito unir la patilla de arriba con la de abajo ya que ya lo están por dentro, hay conttinuidad.

¿Puede explicarme más detalladamente? 

(No entiendo qué quiere decir esto)



> La terminal que se ve más arriba con la terminal que se ve más abajo del mismo CV


Gracias y suerte!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 13, 2009)

Hola
Hace tiempo agregaste una foto diciendo que ese era tu CV. Bien, basado en esto estoy adjuntandolo en el cual te señalo que terminales estas utilizando(Azul) y a cuales me refiero que puenties(Rojo).
Nota: si el CV da continuidad entre las terminales que te sugiero entonces el CV no sirve.
Por otra parte, Analiza la imajen adjunta. en el texto original de el Color Negro dice cual CV es para la antena, Cual para el Oscilador y cual es GND.

saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola, creo que no has tenido en cuenta que, en la foto, el CV está al revés que en el pdf, por lo que estoy utilizando AM Antena y AM Gnd, sólo que está dado la vuelta.

Por lo tanto, lo que señalaste en el pdf, supongo que no es correcto. Espero que me digas cuales tengo que puentear.

Otra cosa, todos los CV tienen continuidad en cada patilla. Me explico, cada esquina, tiene 2 patillas, ¿no?. Pues esas patillas están conectadas por dentro, cada esquina tiene 2 patillas conectadas entre si , supongo que para facilitar el montaje en circuitos impresos, ya que así puedes conectar tanto por arriba como por abajo.


P.D: En el diodo pone 1n4148, y me parece que es de silicio, ¿me lo pueden confirmar? ¿Aunque sea de silicio me sirve ya que no estoy usando los auriculares? Los otros que tengo, de los cuales he posteado una foto anteriormente, me sirve alguno? (No tienen inscripciones)


Gracias y suerte!!!


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 14, 2009)

Te puede llegar a funcionar con el 1n4148 pero va a tener bastante menos sensibilidad.

Se usan diodos de germanio por la tensión de umbral que tienen (300mV contra 600mV de los de silicio). Osea, con el diodo de silicio no vas a captar señales por debajo de los 600mV.

Usá alguno de los otros que seguro que son de germanio (sino andá a una casa de electrónica y comprá un 1n60, debe salir $0.10 como mucho).



Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 14, 2009)

Gabriel22 dijo:


> Hola, creo que no has tenido en cuenta que, en la foto, el CV está al revés que en el pdf, por lo que estoy utilizando AM Antena y AM Gnd, sólo que está dado la vuelta.
> Muy bien tomaré nota.
> 
> Por lo tanto, lo que señalaste en el pdf, supongo que no es correcto. Espero que me digas cuales tengo que puentear.
> ...


 

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok, tomo nota. Mañana compro un 1n60.

MrCarlos, a ver si me explico mejor. Mi CV, tiene 4 esquinas, y de cada esquina sale una patilla por arriba y otra por abajo, conectadas entre si , supongo que para facilitar las conexiones , ya que puedes elegir para cada esquina, 2 patillas con la misma función.

¿Ahora me he explicado mejor?  

P.D: Fíjate en las fotos y verás que mi condensador tiene 12 patillas y no 6 como el del Pdf.


GRACIAS DE VERDAD POR CONTESTARME Y SUERTE EN TODO!!!!!!!


----------



## mcrven (Sep 14, 2009)

Amigo Gabriel, por lo que puedo percibir a lo largo de este hilo, es que se está navegando un poco a ciegas.
A fin de tener alguna claridad en el asunto, te sugiero utilices un lente de aumento y trates de obtener marca y modelo del CV que estás utilizando y con esos datos, tratar de ubicar el data sheet del mismo.
El que te publicó MrCarlos no parece ser igual al tuyo. Se puede observar en la foto, como bien apuntas, que el tuyo, tiene 12 pines y, que lo has conectado del lado de la rueda. Las conexiones habituales son las del lado contrario a la rueda. El conjunto de terminales adicionales puede tener muchas razones de ser que se podrían dilucidar con la hoja de datos mencionada.
Para onda media debes conectar la bobina (Antena de ferrite en este caso), un cablecito a AM GND y el otro a AM antena.
En algún momento mencionaste que todas las terminales indican continuidad, de ser así, el CV estaría defectuoso. Las únicas termionales que deben tener continuidad entre sí, son las centrales de cada lado, por ser la masa de cada CV y, todas ellas son comunes.
Las terminales de las esquinas del CV - sin conexión alguna - no deben tener continuidad alguna entre si ni contra las terminales GND.
Verifica que eso esté bien pues, de otra manera, el CV no servirá. Ese tipo de CV, con el uso, pierden el aislamiento interno y se tornan inservibles. Así te lo ha reportado también MrCarlos.

Te sugiero que visites una tienda de refacciones y te hagas de un CV nuevo. Son de muy bajo costo y te puede reportar mejor beneficio que andar lidiando con un cacharro viejo.

Saludos y hasta la próxima:


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 14, 2009)

Sigo sin explicarme bien. La continuidad se muestra en la esquina, SÓLO en la esquina, entre las dos patillas de UNA esquina. Es decir, olvidémonos del resto del CV, centrémonos en una solo esquina. Pues mi CV de esa esquina, sale una patilla para arriba , y otra para abajo y entre esas hay continuidad. Repito, *NO hay continuidad entre las esquinas y las centrales.

*P.D:En el CV, no pone más que Mitsumi 


Gracias!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 14, 2009)

Gabriel22 dijo:


> Ok, tomo nota. Mañana compro un 1n60.
> 
> MrCarlos, a ver si me explico mejor. Mi CV, tiene 4 esquinas, y de cada esquina sale una patilla por arriba y otra por abajo, conectadas entre si , supongo que para facilitar las conexiones , ya que puedes elegir para cada esquina, 2 patillas con la misma función.
> 
> ...


 

saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola.

MrCarlos, ahora creo que hemos entendido ambos lo que quería decir el otro.

Lo probaré si Dios quiere con el 1n60 mañana.

Gracias y suerte!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 14, 2009)

Perfecto Gabriel
hasta mañana
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 15, 2009)

Bueno, pues no lo tendré hasta dentro de unos días. Cuando lo tenga, ¿te aviso por MP?

Gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 15, 2009)

Perfecto
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 29, 2009)

En este enlace podreis ver una radio que funciona con o sin pilas :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVQ0uuQgHQ4

Espero que os guste.
Un saludo de: El niño electrico


----------



## sin7 (Dic 4, 2009)

Mis recomendaciones: bobina FIJA - Antena 10 metros - diodo de germanio. Audífonos de MP3 de alta calidad, y si estas muy lejos de una repetidora mas de 2km es probable que no te fusione.   Yo probé ese método y me fusiono al bien pero utilice un Amplificador OP para acoplar el audífono.


----------



## AZ81 (Dic 13, 2009)

Te mando una foto con esquema de otro foro con su realización, creo que te sera claro.
Antonio


----------



## fukks (Dic 14, 2009)

como lo has hecho???


----------



## MasCalambres (Dic 14, 2009)

Esta genial, me ha gustado mucho el video.

Saludos


----------



## sony (Dic 14, 2009)

exelente lolo gracias por compartir el video


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Dic 18, 2009)

fukks dijo:


> como lo has hecho???



Fukks si te fijas bien  en el comienzo del video he puesto el  esquema de este receptor de radio. Saludos.



MasCalambres dijo:


> Esta genial, me ha gustado mucho el video.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias compañero ``forero´´, un saludo.



sony dijo:


> exelente lolo gracias por compartir el video



De nada; Cuando hice el montaje fotográfico, sentí que lo debía compartir con los foreros, ya que me han ayudado mucho en varios proyectos, y además creo que a alguien le podría gustar este tema de la radio Galena. 
Gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Dic 18, 2009)

esta buenisimo la primera vez que veo una andando!
Una duda alcanza para escucharlo en auriculares sin el amplificador?

Saludos


----------



## AZ81 (Dic 18, 2009)

Depende la antena que pongas, más de 5 metros.
Antonio.


----------



## fukks (Dic 18, 2009)

es sencillo. yo lo voy a hacor con el diodo IN60 y una bobina de ferrita. no hay ni una estacion am cerca de mi casa, ¿funcionara? ¿como puedo amplificar la señal?

es algo asi el diagrama


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Dic 18, 2009)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> esta buenisimo la primera vez que veo una andando!
> Una duda alcanza para escucharlo en auriculares sin el amplificador?
> 
> Saludos



Si te fijas bien en el video se puede ver que funciona sin el amplificador, mediante unos auriculares, el cual está conectado a un transformador.
Gracias.
Un saludo.



> es sencillo. yo lo voy a hacor con el diodo IN60 y una bobina de ferrita. no hay ni una estacion am cerca de mi casa, ¿funcionara? ¿como puedo amplificar la señal?
> 
> es algo asi el diagrama




fukks: No se puede ver el diagrama.
Animo con ese diodo seguro que te funcionara. Aunque no esté cerca ninguna estación seguramente algo escucharas pero las estaciones más lejanas se escucharan mucho mas flojito, con lo cual tendrás que colocarle un amplificador de audio pero a su salida.
Respecto a la duda de cómo amplificar la señal, busca en el buscador de este foro seguro que algo encontraras.
Bueno ya me contaras.
Un saludo.



AZ81 dijo:


> Depende la antena que pongas, más de 5 metros.
> Antonio.



Exactamente, yo la probé con una de 11m. y se escuchan solo las de más fuerza, a sin que le tuve colocar una de 5 m que es el tendedero que se puede ver en el video.
Un saludo.


----------



## AZ81 (Dic 19, 2009)

De otro foro os dejo una dirección para quien quiera se descargue este libro que trata sobre galenas. 
http://Material Con Copyright
Los méritos son de un colega de ese foro, yo solo soy el mensajero.
Antonio.


----------



## electroandres (Dic 20, 2009)

si no me equivoco, falto las caracteristicas de la bobina, cuantas espiras en que diametro...  de cuanta inductancia es


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 21, 2009)

ese tester que aparece ahí fué el primero que tuve


----------



## fukks (Dic 21, 2009)

con una bobina de nucleo de ferrite de 100 espiras,el diodo IN60, un auricular de un antiguo telefono, una antena de alambre AWG24 de 20mts y un caño metalico de agua como toma de tierra (Y SIN AMPLIFICADOR) llegue a oir 4 emisoras. 2 se escuchan bien fuerte pero las otras algo leve. es increible como se puede captar las emisoras sin utilizar pilas. tengo un condensador variable de 160 pF. como debe ir conectado? SALUDOSS!!


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Dic 21, 2009)

electroandres dijo:


> si no me equivoco, falto las caracteristicas de la bobina, cuantas espiras en que diametro...  de cuanta inductancia es



Electroandres: Si esas características faltan, ya que en el video muestro el esquema con muy pocas especificaciones (es mas esa parte tiene muy poca calidad) ya que lo puse para que el que lo vea se haga una idea de cómo lo hice, NO para que lo copie, puesto que a mí me costó mucho trabajo dar con los componentes adecuados ya que he utilizado para inspirarme varios esquemas  buscados de libros e internet.
Lo interesante de la electrónica es investigar y descubrir cosas, no intentar copiar lo de los demás , aunque  que conste que yo lo hago, Ese dato me lo quedo para mi , el que lo quiera saber , que haga como yo , que investigue a sin al ver el resultado este será más placentero.
Un saludo.



elosciloscopio dijo:


> ese tester que aparece ahí fué el primero que tuve



Igual que yo, me lo regalaron por reyes, no es cosa del otro mundo pero es muy apañao´´ para el que empieza en este mundillo.
Un saludo.



fukks dijo:


> con una bobina de nucleo de ferrite de 100 espiras,el diodo IN60, un auricular de un antiguo telefono, una antena de alambre AWG24 de 20mts y un caño metalico de agua como toma de tierra (Y SIN AMPLIFICADOR) llegue a oir 4 emisoras. 2 se escuchan bien fuerte pero las otras algo leve. es increible como se puede captar las emisoras sin utilizar pilas. tengo un condensador variable de 160 pF. como debe ir conectado? SALUDOSS!!



Me alegro de tu éxito.
Prueba a acortar la longitud de la antena y colócale un amplificador de audio a su salida seguramente escucharas con mucha más fuerza esas 2 emisoras que apenas escuchas.
El condensador debe ir conectado en paralelo con la bobina, fíjate en el esquema del comienzo del video.
Un saludo.


----------



## electroandres (Dic 21, 2009)

una preguntilla, si o si tiene que ser ese trafo de 220 - 5 o puede ser de 220-12¿?¿?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Dic 21, 2009)

electroandres dijo:


> una preguntilla, si o si tiene q ser ese trafo de 220 - 5 o puede ser de 220-12¿?¿?



Por supuesto que no, ese fue el que yo use ya que probé varios y el que mejor resultado me dio fue ese, con uno de 220V/12V seguramente escucharas pero será un sonido distorsionado y muy flojito, te lo digo yo que probé con uno de 220V/14V y apenas se escucho nada, mejor contre´ menor su valor de salida.


----------



## Borrajo (Ene 18, 2010)

yo tengo una hecha muy buena, en el techo de mi casa puse una antena horizontal de 20 mts de largo!! y se escuchaba 1 con fuerza y otras 3 mas leves! ... realmente funciona, es muy importante la antena, yo la probaba en el campo, y ataba un cable a los alambrados y eso era mi antena, ejjeje. . muy bueno!!!


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 19, 2010)

Jajaja, y  como para no escuchar nada................., conectando la antena a los alambrados, con eso ni amplificador ni na´´, eso sí que es tener imaginación, muy bueno.
Gracias.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Abr 3, 2010)

Hola, sé que este post tiene bastante antigüedad pero a ver si aún no está muerto 

He estado un poco liado desde el verano y no he podido ponerme con el proyecto hasta hace unos días. 

El caso es que he hecho todo de nuevo, he conseguido bobina, diodo y CV nuevos y me ha funcionado aunque se escucha un poco débil. El problema es que aunque gire el CV no se aprecian cambios en la emisora que recibo. ¿Cuál puede ser el problema? (Lo he probado con dos CV distintos)

Por cierto he probado lo de los auriculares con el transformador y no se eschucha nada, en cambio, si conecto directamente los auriculares se escucha algo. ¿Qué raro no?

Pues es todo, si es necesario que ponga una foto avisad.

Gracias de antemano y suerte en todo!!!

P.D: Para los que estén en España, con la radio galena he escuchado los 40 principales ,y sé que en teoría sólo se recibe AM,pero que yo sepa los 40 solo se emite en FM DD.


----------



## Danielectronico (Abr 3, 2010)

bueno me alegro que hayas logrado algun resultado, he armado varias "galenas" siempre me han funcionado, nunca consegui auriculares de mas de 200 ohms. Supongo que estaras muy cerca de esa fm que escuchas. no se como estas utilizando el tranfo, pero si seguis haciendolo como esta en las fotos no te va a funcionar.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Abr 3, 2010)

¿Y por qué no me va a funcionar?


----------



## Danielectronico (Abr 3, 2010)

la conexion a la entrada de 220 volts es correcta, pero los auriculares deben ir conectados en  los dos cables o alambres que van a la plaqueta que tiene el puente de silicones y el condensador electrolitico, eso lo debes sacar.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Abr 4, 2010)

Si, eso ya lo he hecho, es que las fotos tienen casi un año.

Aún conectándolos directamente pasa lo mismo, pero no me importa demasiado, lo que me interesa es lo del condensador.

Un saludo


----------



## Gabriel22 (Abr 6, 2010)

Bueno, pues este es el nuevo diseño que, como podréis comprobar, está al nivel de un profesional DDDDDDDDDDDDD



Ya he conseguido conectar bien el condensador pero apenas una parte del recorrido de la rueda se acerca a una frecuencia de una emisora. 

¿Debo conectar más condensadores en paralelo? (Ya hay uno cerámico de 40.000 pF) No se si es correcto, el código es 403. Hace que se escuche mejor pero no sé si es el adecuado.

Un saludo y suerte!!!​


----------



## Danielectronico (Abr 8, 2010)

Veo que estas utilizando una bobina con nucleo de ferrite, no se si has probado correr la ferrite dentro de la bobina, pienso que puedes notar algun cambio. Tambien seria bueno que construyeras alguna bobina con nucleo de aire, hay mucha informacion en Internet sobre radios "galena" con datos de como constuirlas.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Abr 9, 2010)

No voy a poder correr el núcleo porque está todo cubierto de cera y desacerla sería un poco difícil. Una pregunta:

¿No podría conseguir abarcar otras frecuencias conectando capacitores de más valor en paralelo?


Saludos y suerte!!!!


----------



## alexus (Abr 9, 2010)

ya pides mucho gabriel!!

si te interesa la rf, es momento de empezar con otros montajes!


----------



## Danielectronico (Abr 9, 2010)

Gabriel, insisto en lo que te dije antes, trata de conseguir unos  metros de alambre de cobre fino, y hacete una bobina con nucleo de aire, de unos 5cm o mas de diametro. en cuanto a agregar condensadores al aumentar la capacidad podrias llegar a sintonizar emisoras que estuvieran en frecuencias mas bajas.


----------



## electronicboy (Abr 9, 2010)

pues yo nada mas le quiero comentar que hace tiempo hice una radio a galena y me funciono,con algo de trabajo consegui sintonizar una emisora(1270 de AM especificamente)
los diodos de germanio ya no los venden en mi ciudad asi que decidi usar pirita como detector, yo hice mi bobina, use alambre como antena y de tierra use una tuberia de agua, ah y el auricular era una bocina de telefono


----------



## Gabriel22 (Abr 11, 2010)

> ya pides mucho gabriel!!
> 
> si te interesa la rf, es momento de empezar con otros montajes!



Y si quisiese mejorar la radio a partir de aquí, ¿cuál sería el siguiente paso? ¿El amplificador?

Suerte!!


----------



## alexus (Abr 11, 2010)

no, la radio a galena es eso solamente, ahora puedes empezar a investigar sobre distitos tipos de receptores.


----------



## TULLIO (Abr 13, 2010)

hola Gabriel22:Si quieres unas buenasa radios a galena te recomiento que veas la pagina de EA4NH. No te vas a arrepentir.Un saludo.

                              TULLIO


----------



## Gabriel22 (Abr 17, 2010)

Muy buena página : EA4NH


----------



## WudiWudi (May 5, 2010)

PTM no me salio el radio, me sali toda la tarde a la azotea y no me salio y.y use diodo, el oa90 y un condensador de 500 pf
me lleva!! toda la tarde en la azotea para eso, le conecte el audifono de un telefono descompuesto, le di como 60 vueltas y como no tenia caimanes, enrrolle el alambre de tierra sobre un tubo de agua, y no sirvio u.u alguien sabe por que??


----------



## tiago (May 6, 2010)

WudiWudi dijo:


> PTM no me salio el radio, me sali toda la tarde a la azotea y no me salio y.y use diodo, el oa90 y un condensador de 500 pf
> me lleva!! toda la tarde en la azotea para eso, le conecte el audifono de un telefono descompuesto, le di como 60 vueltas y como no tenia caimanes, enrrolle el alambre de tierra sobre un tubo de agua, y no sirvio u.u alguien sabe por que??



Muchas veces el audífono empleado no es exactamente el exigido para éste fin. Hay que descartar los auriculares de baja impedancia, pues disipan el pequeño voltaje entregado por el diodo antes de poder emitir ningún sonido.
En cuanto al diodo OA90, es un clásico para los montajes de galena y lo recomiendo.
En cuanto al auricular, los que dan buen resultado son los que se empleaban en las radios AM, esos chiquititos de color hueso de membrana metálica con un jack finito, monoaurales de una sóla oreja. O algún otro que dé  al menos 300 Ohm.

Pruebalo así y quizá cambie la cosa.  

Saludos.


----------



## WudiWudi (May 6, 2010)

sepa, mmmm, no se como de cuales me hablas, no tengo idea de esos, que tal si, son de los chafitas?? o los comunes?? por que aunque supiera cuales son, no los tengo u.u ademas, la bobina no supe como hacerla, en internet me enredaron mucho :S


----------



## Eduardo (May 6, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> ...En cuanto al auricular, *los que dan buen resultado* son los que se empleaban en las radios AM, *esos chiquititos de color hueso de membrana metálica con un jack finito, monoaurales de una sóla oreja*. O algún otro que dé  al menos 300 Ohm.


  O lo soñaste, o te lo comentó algún optimista y nunca pudiste verificarlo.

Esos auriculares los llevaban las viejas radios portátiles a transistores.  Ni eran de alta impedancia ni la sensibilidad era buena (era un desastre!). No hacía falta que sean buenos, porque como la calidad de sonido era malísima y la mayoría de las radios tenían parlantes de 3.2 a 16 ohm, con poner cualquier verdura a la salida se escuchaba sin problemas.


El tipo de auricular para usar en radios a galena es de *cristal* (cristal piezoeléctrico), que pueden tener impedancia de ~20k .
Lamentablemente es un auricular sin mercado, así que dudo que alguien lo pueda comprar en un negocio común de electrónica. Hay que caer en vendedores de este tipo o rescatarlo de algún juego didáctico de electrónica (por su infaltable "circuito de radio a galena").


----------



## sammaael (May 6, 2010)

la solucion que le di a este problema fue colocar un transformador 220V-5V a los auriculares asi modifique la impedancia de estos (es solo una forma de decirlo) la verdad el resultado no es optimo a no ser que en la tienda compres un transformador ideal jajaja
pero para salir del apuro funciona. La puesta a tierra puede ser cualquiera a veces las cañerias no son tan buenas conexiones a tierra intenta con la de la red electrica (orificio central). la bobina yo la hice de unas 150 espiras de alambre de .2 en un nucleo de madera de 1,5 cm. La verdad esto tampoco es lo recomendable porque al tener un solo devanado al cambiar la posicion de la antena tambien cambiara la sintonia. Pero como repito para salir del apuro sirve. Otra prueba que podrias hacer es intentarlo de noche ya que el ruido acustico es mucho menor y la interferencia electromagnetica tambien..


----------



## WudiWudi (May 6, 2010)

pero, como soy de mexico no trabajo 220 v, si no 120 en la linea, osea que ya baile u.u ahora, tengo otra opcion, no he hecho la bobina, la hare sobre un nucleo de feerrita de un radio, luego, le intentare poner un amplificador push  pull, aunque no creo que sirva, si aun asi no sirve, pos ya baile u.u


----------



## sammaael (May 6, 2010)

nap cual es el problema con el transformador??? solo ocupas uno con impedancias parecidas eso es lo que importa y de todas forma funcionara.. osea alta impedancia en entrada y baja en salida( hacia audifonos comunes )


----------



## WudiWudi (May 6, 2010)

jeje, asi de papa?? pero, digamos que la impedancia es un producto de la XC  y XL, por lo tanto, como mido la impedancia en un transformador practicamente, con un ohmetro?? 
ahora, si tengo los audifonos de impedancia comun, los chafitas, los adapto al transformador y ya?? es muy confuso, se me hace muy dificil el radio a galena :S


----------



## tiago (May 7, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> O lo soñaste, o te lo comentó algún optimista y nunca pudiste verificarlo.
> 
> Esos auriculares los llevaban las viejas radios portátiles a transistores.  Ni eran de alta impedancia ni la sensibilidad era buena (era un desastre!). No hacía falta que sean buenos, porque como la calidad de sonido era malísima y la mayoría de las radios tenían parlantes de 3.2 a 16 ohm, con poner cualquier verdura a la salida se escuchaba sin problemas.
> 
> ...



No lo soñé, tenia una que funcionaba con uno de esos. La radio era un Kit de la firma Tronkit y funcionaba perfectamente. Que por dentro el auricular llevase los componentes que comentas, no lo sé, pero el formato era exactamente el que digo.Siento haber creido en lo que ví cuando tenia 10 años. Siento estar confundido, es una enfermedad que padezco desde que nací y me brota de vez en cuando. 
En cuanto al optimismo, creo que es algo que hay que valorar, y no utilizar de un modo peyorativo.


----------



## Eduardo (May 7, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> No lo soñé, tenia una que funcionaba con uno de esos. La radio era un Kit de la firma Tronkit y funcionaba perfectamente. Que por dentro el auricular llevase los componentes que comentas, no lo sé, pero el formato era exactamente el que digo.


Desconozco los kits de esa firma.
El auricular con membrana metálica que llevaban las radios AM *era así*  , mientras que los de cristal siguen siendo así:






Si bien son bastante parecidos, el piezoeléctrico es fácilmente reconocible porque su aspecto no ha cambiado en los últimos 50 años (si no me quedo corto).


----------



## tiago (May 7, 2010)

Correcto, reconozco que los muchísimos años que han pasado desde que tuve ése kit, han distorsionado la imagen que tenia del auricular, y por su parecido, lo he confundido con el de las radios de AM. Tienes razón.
Saludos.


----------



## sammaael (May 7, 2010)

y en españa aun funciona la radio galena?? yo tenia entendido que en ciertos paises de europa la banda AM era ahora digital o estoy perdido???


----------



## AZ81 (May 8, 2010)

En España, debido a su orografía existe un gran numero de emisoras de AM en OM, ya que los sistemas digitales no sirven más que para países que no posean grandes diferencias de altitud (por ejemplo Inglaterra), allí si que existe la radio digital.
Antonio.


----------



## Electronec (May 8, 2010)

Y tanto que siguen emitiendo en AM en OM, aveces trabajando con amplificadores, previos etc...se suelen colar señales de radio y ......bueno tiene su aquel.
Un toque de nostalgia al oír el oleaje de las ondas hercianas. Que no lo quiten.

Saludos.


----------



## WudiWudi (May 8, 2010)

al fin tengo la solucion
radio a galena sintonizada en estacion unica e.e
entonces, ya no seria tan galena, pero sigue usando el principio de deteccion por diodo.
desarrolle esta cosa con la formula 
Frec. Resonancia= 1/2pi(raiz de L por C)

eso da una frecuencia, use un puente de impedancias y calcule una bobina, 815 Microhenrys y 34 Picofaradios me da una sintonia de 956 KHz,  el ancho entre estaciones es de 10 KHz, entonces, me queda a la XEHK aca en mexico ; ) jejejeje todo seria mas sencillo si explicaran que la galena se basa en el fenomeno de resonancia e inductancia de la bobina u.u de todos modos gracias.


----------



## sammaael (May 8, 2010)

asi es investiga sobre el famoso circuito tanque
felicidades que bueno que pudiste realizar tu propia radio galena!!


----------



## WudiWudi (May 8, 2010)

e.e, aun no lo hago pero ya tengo los calculos de resonancia y valores, solo me falta soldarlo, este tanque lo vi cuando iba en tercer semestre, asi que, ahora debo implementarlo, respecto a auriculares, no se donde conseguirlos, los de alta Z y planeo meterle transformador de voltaje, pero al reves, osea el secundario de entrada y primario salida, aunque, no se si funcione, tambien pensaba en ponerle un emisor comun despues del diodo para amplificarlo, pero ya usaria pilas e.e mejor le pondre el transformador, a ver si funciona u.u gracias


----------



## sammaael (May 8, 2010)

exacto! te aseguro que funciona yo lo hice y bueno a menos que tengas un transformador ideal jaja tendras perdidas pero para salir del paso funciona bien yo use uno 220- 5 o 9 volts no recuerdo bien la hice hace mucho años


----------



## WudiWudi (May 8, 2010)

pero si solo tengo de 120-9 o 120-16 o no se, el caso es de primario 120, me funcionara?
ahora, saque el de un telefono medio viejo, no tanto, es de los que tienen nfuncion de flash y discado y papaya y media, de los de teclas, le medi la resistencia y es de 132 Ohms, pero no me quedo conforme, me imagino que la impedancia debe ser distinta a la resistencia que mide el ohmetro, entonces, como ahi que? le meto el de 120?


----------



## Adam (Jun 1, 2010)

respecto a el enbobinado no puede ser de un motor o de yugo, o de algun otro tipo de embobinado??


----------



## WudiWudi (Jun 2, 2010)

Sumon, pero el asunto es que, debe ser alambre de cobre esmaltado, y sabes? no recomiendo armar el radio a galena, aunque esta facil, es mas complicado, no sabes la frecuencia de resonancia si no tienes osciloscopio o puente de impedancias (lcr), y los auriculares, son un problema de conseguir, mejor, integrado, aunque eso es mediocridad, calale con la radio a galena, pero puede que no funcione.
ahora, el calibre no afecta mucho, lo que importa son las espiras y el nucleo, el nucleo de aire no es muy viable, usa una ferrita que te dara una inductancia mayor, si sacas la antena (ferrita y embobinado) de un radio AM viejo, una de esas bobinas (son dos) te dara como entre 800 y 830 Micro Henrios, los cuales los pones en paralelo con un capacitor de 34 Pf y te puede sintonizar (teoricamente) la HK aqui en jalisco mexico.
Para hacer un radio mas o menos viable, puedes buscar uno en internet que en mi escuela estan armando, uno que lleva bobinas de F.I y una osciladora, no es muy viable igual, no esta comprobado, pero puedes calarlo si gustas.
Espero sirva e.e


----------



## Imzas (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola, de nuevo registrando acá algunos links que de seguro algunos habran visto, pero no puedo dejar de admirar, extasiada, algunos de los proyectos armados por esta gente gringa, ademas de su prolijidad y hermosura.
Diganme si no son una bellezas estas verdaderas piezas de arte.
http://solomonsmusic.net/FM_CrystalRadio.html
http://www.bobsdata.com/crystal_radio/
http://www.qsl.net/kc4iwt/xtal/SWMystery.htm

-----------------------------------
Radio De crystal de Alta Potencia:
http://hibp.ecse.rpi.edu/~john/xtal.html




El esquemático:
http://hibp.ecse.rpi.edu/~john/hi_power_xtal_set.gif




Lo interesante de esta joya es que permite, sin semiconductores ni tubos, disfrutar escuchando las emisoras de AM, incluso con un pequeño parlante, el detalle son las bobinas, encontrar las formas usadas seria lo dificil, pero ya sabemos que hispanos y latinos no se quedan atras en el arte de improvisar con lo que hay, o desvestir un santo para vestir otro, por ejemplo los puentes aislantes se pueden obtener desarmando viejas radios a tubo, o televisores blanco y negro de transistores, estas suelen traer uno o dos deestos componentes. Los capacitores variables y trimmers idem.
Por ejemplo a mi me regalaron varios capacitores variables, algunos de los cuales estan malos, oxidados descuadrados, pero tienen intctos sus trimmer laterales, estos pueden extraerse con cuidado, y usarse en otros propositos.

-----------------------------------------------
Pero el sitio que de seguro se lleva la palma, como dicen en algunos paises, es sin duda:
http://makearadio.com/




Este sitio es mantenido por  Dave Schmarder, no podia dejar de ser descendiente de alemán, lo digo por su perfeccionismo y prolijidad. Y como no, un latino, colaborador y traductor de la web de Dave, Carlos Lopérgolo, a buen seguro colaborador o visitante de este foro y también de otros, como yoreparo.com, la verdad, no sé si será el mismo  Carlos Lopérgolo argentino, artista plástico, ojalá alguien lo pueda aclarar. 
Su sitio hobbista es: http://www.radioxtalset.blogspot.com/. A continuación, algunos de sus especímenes.





Diganme si este modelito no es precioso:




----------------
Esta es una radio modular, consta de dos partes, en una va la sintonia previa y la antena. En la otra la segunda sintonia, el detector y coneccion a auriculares:













----------------------------------------------
Otra joya de crystal:




tambien consta de dos modulos.












-----------------------------------------------





Este esquematico nos muestra una verdadera radio completa, a no ser por que faltan los componentes activos, podemos observar claramente lo que parece ser un doblador de tensión con el par de diodos de germanio 1n34a. También observamos la gran cantidad de ajustes (trimmers capacitivos) y selectores de impedancia usados en estas radios debido a la ausencia de amplificadores, con esto se asegura la máxima transferencia, con lo que cada milivolt se hace precioso.
------------------------
Otra radio de Dave's, usando una antena tipo cuadro, de madera, a la vieja usanza, ignoro cual será la diferencia con una antena normal, aunque puedo intuir que la ventaja es su directivilidad.








http://makearadio.com/crystal/30.php
--------------
Espero les haya gustado esta recopilacion de lindos modelitos hechos en casa.
Saluditos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 1, 2010)

Muy interesante, y curiosas tus radios.
Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## joakiy (Ago 1, 2010)

La belleza se lleva por dentro, o al menos eso dicen


----------



## aure (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola Imzas

Yo me he fabricado una radio de cristal llamada econooceanic.. y es de onda corta y media...aaahh es una maravilla oir por la noche desde mi pueblo en Toledo emisoras de marruecos , radio tai pei de china, amen de siete emisoras de onda media.

Tambien me he fabricado una de FM, y cojo dos emisoras.... que maravilla de radio utiliza un diodo schottky de muy baja caida de tension como detector, yo a esta radio de cristal la llamo LA CAÑA DE PESCAR. os imaginais porque?.

En fin Imzas animate y fabricate una son maravillosas.

Saludos a Todos.

aure


----------



## Imzas (Ago 1, 2010)

Si de hecho hice por lo menos dos, una con chasis de metal(obtenido de una construccion cercana, alguna canaleta seguro) y la primera con un circulo plastico de los que vienen en la tortas o packs de dvds grabables, la segunda en chass de metal esta en planes de ser modificada y mejorada, pero mi baja de energia corporal ha hecho que se retrasen dichos planes. Aps mientras ando preguntando a mis amistades si tienen alguna vieja radio de tubos, debido a que estas radios tienen una fascinacion especial en mi, me encanta ver sus interiores, sus capacitores de papel y trimmers y ver como se las arreglaban para aislar corrientes y tensiones antes de la era del plastico.
Bueno antes de seguir dando la lata, me despido de ustedes, mientras tenga internet.
saludos.


----------



## A Class (Oct 27, 2010)

Llevo en mente un proyecto desde hace unos meses,todos conocemos la radio de galena,y seguramente la hemos fabricado muchos,aun recuerdo a mi padre contandome como sus amigos hacian sus radios de galena y se pasaban horas y horas oyendo la radio,que era en aquel entonces un lujo.
ni siquiera usaban un codensador variable,quitaban o añadian vueltas al tubo,para afinar y buscar emisoras.

Yo hace unos años hice una y como todos los inventillos que no tienen mucho exito,pues acabas trasteando y experimentando con el,y termine por cambiar valores del bobinado y del trimer,con resultados mas o menos satisfactorios,pillaba alguna emisora de radioaficionado y algunas con ruido raros,esas eran de emisiones de barco(segun me comentaron)

El tema es el siguiente,me apetece fabricar otra vez una radio de galena,pero con un poco mas de versatilidad,el tema seria el siguiente:

varias escalas de condensadores y varias bobinas sobre un ferrite (o al aire) 
de esta forma se podria ampliar el rango y hacer una especie de ``escaner´´ a lo Mc Guiver...

Tengo claro los calculos para condensadores y bobinas,y con unos selectores se puede hacer una Radio de galena multibandas,os aseguro que amplificando la señal y con una buena antena,estas radios no tienen desperdicio.

El tema es... que podria escuchar?  que tipo de emisiones escucharia y donde deberia poner limites al bobinado y los trimers?

Porque de nada me sirve una radio que pueda sintonizar señales de 4000mhz si nadie emite nada en esa banda... (es un ejemplo)

Hace tiempo modifique un transistor con un tutorial de internet,podrias regular el trimer para salirte del rango normal,y escuchabas emisiones aereas y de radioaficionado,muy entretenido

Alguna idea?


----------



## Tum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hola. Recientemente he fabricado una receptor de cristal, y sólo conseguía escuchar ruido. El caso es que, por pura casualidad, puse un dedo en el cable de entrada del diodo y otro dedo en el cable de salida. Milagrosamente, se escuchaba mejor: conseguí escuchar la retransmisión de un partido de fútbol.

Aquí el esquema de mi circuito: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a1/Galena.png

Alguien me puede explicar a qué se debe esto? Sin utilizar mucho lenguaje técnico, ya que estoy empezando con estos temas y no tengo muchos conocimientos.

Gracias de antemano.

Edito: sólo funcionaba con mis dedos. Otra persona puso los suyos, y no funcionaba (Sólo lo probamos dos personas). Probé a descalzarme (llevaba suela de goma) y seguía escuchándose bien.


----------



## ioviedo (Ene 16, 2011)

Por favor estimados amigos del foro, me podrian asesorar en este tema estoy haciendo una radio a galena y necesito ese componente q por ningun lado lo encuentro. Me pueden decir como puedo hacer un audifono de cristal de gran impedancia(2000ohm) para radio de galena.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 17, 2011)

*ioviedo*mi amigo no se a que te lleva a afrontar este proyecto, pero te diré que se te va a ser difícil encontrarlos, ya estan en desuso casi diría que no existen.
podes probar usando un trafo , de 220 a 9 volts con unos 100 Mili amperes, el primario hacia el circuito y el secundario, un audífono o parlantito de 8 ohms
a titulo anecdotico te cuento que el predecesor del diodo se llamaba o se le decía bigote de gato
es el tubito que esta en el centro de la caja
suerte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2011)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Si buscás aquí Buscar  , radio a galena o audífono de cristal , recuerdo que alguien había puesto el link de dónde los vendían , y no eran caros !

Sinó hacete éste raro amplificador que el autor asegura que suena fuerte y es ultra sencillo

http://www.techlib.com/electronics/audioamps.html#TL431

Saludos !


----------



## lincesur (Ene 17, 2011)

saludos
si quieres hacerte unos , busca algun juguete de estos que cantan/hablan  o las tarjetas de felicitaciones
ya que el altavoz/parlante que incorporan son piezo electrico, asi ya tendrias tus auriculares
espero que te sirva de ayuda
un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2011)

Esos son cerámicos . . .  los de cristal "son lo más!  !


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 27, 2011)

Excelente el condensador de dedos... a ese receptor le falta un condensador cerámico a la salida del diodo, conectado a tierra. (1000 pF)

Una buena página: http://galenaxq2dwo.blogspot.com

Saludos.

PD: Efectivamente, miré el circuito que posteaste y le falta el condensador encargado de eliminar la señal de Alta Frecuencia (Radio Frecuencia)... el condensador es de 1000 pF (pico faradios) o su equivalente= .001 uF (micro faradios) y va conectado  a la salida del diodo una patita y la otra a tierra, o chasis, o masa. (o en paralelo con el audifono, porque los fonos de MP3 o toca CD´s, de esos comunes estereos: NO SIRBEN para estas radios).


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 28, 2011)

Lo primero que hay que tener en cuenta es que estos maravillosos receptores adolecen de un problema y es la falta de *selectividad* ( cualidad de un circuito de permite seleccionar un estrecho margen de frecuencias). Entonces es importante utilizar un sistema LC adecuado. Dos o más circuitos sintonizados en la misma frecuencia en paralelo es una buena solución. No hay que olvidar que la relacion L/D (diametro de la bobina y longitud del bobinado) debe ser optima para lograr un buen factor de merito (Q) Hay tablas para tal efecto. Entonces es recomendable construir para cada rango de frecuencias que se quiere cubrir: un juego de  bobinas independiente.
Si, es posible escuchar emisiones en onda corta y también algo en VHF, pero eso "algo" es casi nada. Por el mismo problema anteriormente mencionado y que en regiones de muy alta frecuencia  se agudisa, o sea, la falta de selectividad juega en contra del sistema. 
Otro factor no menos importante es que un diodo de germanio comienza a conducir con un voltaje superior a los .3 volt, entonces de alguna manera la sensibilidad debe ser mejorada con una buena antena (de forma de probeer una tensión elevada en el primario  de la bobina y un circuito sintonizado de alto "Q" (el cual tiene la cualidad de Incrementar esa tensión en su punto de resonancia).
Aumentar la amplificación del sistema incorporando un amplificador en reeplazo de audifonos, también contribuye a oir cosas que el oido o el audifono no es capás de reproducir con legibilidad.

Ver más en: http://galenaxq2dwo.blogspot.com

Saludos y éxito


----------



## diteacha9 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Hola amigos del foro,* 
necesito una ayudita acerca de un radio casero de galena que estoy haciendo, tengo 15 años y lo necesito para mi feria cientifica. Ya lo hize pero no me sale, hasta me ayudo un amigo que medio sabe de electronica pero no hizo nada. Porfavor les pido que me ayuden ya que soy inexperto en esto.
estoy intentando hacer uno como estos 






bueno este es el tubo de PVC enrollado con cinta para PVC para que no se resbale el alambre de cobre




este es el alambre de cobre esmaltado de 0,20 mm de grosor, lo enrollare al tubo de PVC





 1era pregunta: es necesario que las vueltas queden pegaditas o pueden estar separadas?
2da pregunta: afecta en algo que le unte parafina para que quede sellado y no se me mueva?

cuando ya tengo el bobinado en el tubo de PVC listo 

3era pregunta¨: como conecto el condensador variable con cuales pines ya que tiene 6 y con cuales cables salientes del PVC










4ta pregunta: con cuales cables conecto el transformador con los 2 cables que quedan en el embobinado del PVC 





ya que como pueden ver en un lado tiene 1 negro y 2 rojos y en el otro 1 negro y 2 azules 





YA con todo esto listo necesito saber 

5ta pregunta: cual jack hembra de audifono/parlante de estos me sirve para conectarlo a unos parlantes









LA SEGUNDA IMAGEN ES DE UN CONECTOR RARO QUE ME VENDIERON NO SE SI ESE SIRVE, TIENE ATRAS COMO UN RESORTE PARECIDO A ESTE





La antena que usare es un cable recubierto calibre 14 de 20 metros





6ta pregunta: como la soldo al cable 2?







La toma a tierra sera una pinza de caiman enterrada a la tierra o prensada en el grifo!

7ma pregunta: creen que esa toma a tierra me sirva? o que me recomiendan?

Si necesito comprar algo mas me avisan para comprarlo, pero creo que tengo todo ya.

Amigos de verdad muchas gracias de antemano, esta demasiado dificil construir esto pense que era mas facil.
Si me pueden dar un modelo mas facil seria mejor o alguna recomendacion no se!

Gracias infinitas por la ayuda!


----------



## JotaEle (Jul 20, 2011)

diteacha9 dijo:


> bueno este es el tubo de PVC enrollado con cinta para PVC para que no se resbale el alambre de cobre


Ese tubo es demasiado fino. Usa uno de 3 cm de diámetro.



diteacha9 dijo:


> este es el alambre de cobre esmaltado de 0,20 mm de grosor, lo enrollare al tubo de PVC


Vale perfectamente. Tienes que dar 32 vueltas, y ahí haces un rizo dejando un largo suficiente para conectar el diodo y UN CONDENSADOR DE 1 nF ANTES DE LA ANTENA, y sigues hasta completar 96 vueltas.



diteacha9 dijo:


> 1era pregunta: es necesario que las vueltas queden pegaditas o pueden estar separadas?


Sí, deben estar pegadas.



diteacha9 dijo:


> 2da pregunta: afecta en algo que le unte parafina para que quede sellado y no se me mueva?


No.



diteacha9 dijo:


> 3era pregunta: como conecto el condensador variable con cuales pines ya que tiene 6 y con cuales cables salientes del PVC


A los pines 1 y 3 o bien 4 y 6. Y debes conectarlo A LOS EXTREMOS DE LA BOBINA (el tubito con el hilo cobre enrollado), no tal y como se ve en el esquema que pones.



diteacha9 dijo:


> 4ta pregunta: con cuales cables conecto el transformador con los 2 cables que quedan en el embobinado del PVC


Los dos azules al circuito y los dos rojos a los auriculares.



diteacha9 dijo:


> 5ta pregunta: cual jack hembra de audifono/parlante de estos me sirve para conectarlo a unos parlantes


Cualquiera te sirve siempre que las conectes bien a unos AURICULARES.



diteacha9 dijo:


> LA SEGUNDA IMAGEN ES DE UN CONECTOR RARO QUE ME VENDIERON NO SE SI ESE SIRVE, TIENE ATRAS COMO UN RESORTE PARECIDO A ESTE


Eso parece una hembra Unimatch (jack). Olvídala y usa la otra.



diteacha9 dijo:


> La antena que usare es un cable recubierto calibre 14 de 20 metros


Perfecto.



diteacha9 dijo:


> 6ta pregunta: como la soldo al cable 2?


Usando un soldador y estaño. Si no sabes soldar pide a alguien que te lo haga.



diteacha9 dijo:


> 7ma pregunta: creen que esa toma a tierra me sirva? o que me recomiendan?


Sirve perfectamente.



diteacha9 dijo:


> Si necesito comprar algo mas me avisan para comprarlo, pero creo que tengo todo ya.


Sólo te recomiendo el condensador de 1 nF entre el ánodo del diodo y la antena. Eso sí, el diodo que sea de GERMANIO (los de la cápsula de cristal transparente), si no no te sirve.



diteacha9 dijo:


> Si me pueden dar un modelo mas facil seria mejor o alguna recomendacion no se!


Si hay emisoras cercanas (menos de 15 km) usa este esquema, te funcionará igual:








diteacha9 dijo:


> Gracias infinitas por la ayuda!


De nada. Suerte.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola diteacha9.

Yo en mi niñez (uuuuu ) armé una radio a galena, cuando se empleaban piedritas de galena... y lo que hacíamos era enrollar en un cono de papel higiénico unas 20 a 30 vueltas de alambre esmaltado delgado (como era un experimento casero no habían tantas medidas estrictas) y las manteníamos al cono pegadas con cinta adhesiva. Un extremo de esa bobina lo conectábamos a la cañería de cobre de la llave de agua (  imagínate lo burdo) y el otro extremo a una antena que consistía en un alambre muy largo de cobre (alambre eléctrico en desuso) desnudo y expendido lo mejor posible (lo amarrábamos a un árbol alto y punto).

Luego, del lado de la bobina que se conecta a la antena, sale un arranque para conectarlo al condensador variable (de una radio vieja a tubos) que se encuentra conectado en paralelo a la bobina (o carrete de alambre) A ese punto, en vez de usar el diodo, nosotros le conectábamos la piedra de galena por un extremo, de puro contacto físico, y al otro extremo de la piedra un cable corto para conectarlo al positivo de unos audífonos de 1000Ω de Impedancia.

El negativo del audífono, al punto de la bobina que se conecta a la cañería de agua... Y adivina qué  siiii sonaban varias estaciones (con una estática que salia en estéreo )

Tu sistema no funcionará por que la señal de entrada es muy débil y al someterla al tranfo que reduce todavía más aún, pues lo estás orientando como "reductor".

Repito que se trata de un señal muy débil que tienes que cuidar mucho, sin agregarle pérdidas.

No usas fuente de alimentación, así que trata la señal con la más alta impedancia que puedas 

Espero te sirva mi experiencia y concejos... y los de JotaEle también 

PD: que raro que no participara Fogoazo....


----------



## JotaEle (Jul 20, 2011)

Con perdón:



DATAGENIUS dijo:


> (con una estática que salia en estéreo )


Para evitar eso le dije que pusiera el condensador de 1 nF antes de la antena (en serie).



DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Tu sistema no funcionará por que la señal de entrada es muy débil y al someterla al tranfo que reduce todavía más aún, pues lo estás orientando como "reductor".


El transformador lo único que hace es adaptar la alta impedancia del circuito a la baja de los auriculares (16-32 ohm). Y sí, debería funcionar si se monta bien.



DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Repito que se trata de un señal muy débil que tienes que cuidar mucho, sin agregarle pérdidas.


Depende de lo lejana que esté la emisora que se sintonice, obviamente cuanto más lejos esté más débil se oirá, o ni siquiera llegue a oirse. Y lo más probable si vive entre montañas es que no oiga ninguna.


----------



## diteacha9 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola amigos muchas gracias por ayudarme en mi problema 
gracias a:

JotaEle
DATAGENIUS

Tengo otras preguntas para quedar bien claro 

1. tengo un diodo de germanio I 1n60, sirve este?

2. Tengo un tubo de PVC de 4,5 centimetros ese me servira?

3. este jack tiene unas patitas atras no se cuales usar...






4. Por dicha tenia el capacitor de 1nF, pero para que sirve este?


----------



## JotaEle (Jul 20, 2011)

diteacha9 dijo:


> 1. tengo un diodo de germanio I 1n60, sirve este?


Sí.



diteacha9 dijo:


> 2. Tengo un tubo de PVC de 4,5 centimetros ese me servira?


No es necesario que sea de PVC, de cualquier material sirve, cartón mismo. Pero de 3 cm es lo mejor.



diteacha9 dijo:


> 3. este jack tiene unas patitas atras no se cuales usar...


Une las dos laterales a un cable rojo del transformador, y la central al otro (oirás en mono).



diteacha9 dijo:


> 4. Por dicha tenia el capacitor de 1nF, pero para que sirve este?


Como dije antes, para bloquear los ruidos de estática que capta la antena (por ejemplo cuando se enciende una luz).


----------



## diteacha9 (Jul 20, 2011)

Gracias JotaEle por tus respuestas!

Si tengo mas dudas las publicare si no es mucha molestia!

Gracias me han salvado la vida haha!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 20, 2011)

Me hacen recordar mi primer receptor de galena... use un 1N60 y me anduvo bien. Se escuchaba la unica emisora de AM local que existe hasta los dias de hoy en mi ciudad. Claro que no era selectivo...


----------



## tinchusbest (Ene 1, 2012)

Bueno muchacho,hoy me he levantado con ganas de poneros una prueba que no se si cualquiera puede soportar,ahora es todo digital,pero con esto no se si ustedes estan preparados para encararlo.Vamos a ver si hay suficientes GUAPOS en el foro para guapear esto.
1º Para sintonizar,deben colocar la pinza cocodrilo en alguna de las derivaciones,y con el capacitor variable se ajusta la sintonia;
2º La bobina es una tipo AM con derivaciones cada 10 vueltas hasta llegar a las 80 vueltas;
3º El transformador puede ser uno de audio tipo radio de bolsillo o un tranformador de 220V con secundario de bajo voltaje;
4º El diodo debe ser uno de germanio,aunque yo use uno de silicon y MAS O MENOS funciono;
5º La toma a tierra debe ser buena,sino no recepciona bien,pueden tambien poner en un pozo algo de cobre sin barniz ni plastico (el cobre limpio) para hacer una buena tierra,si tienen jabalina ma´mejor;
6º Con respecto a la antena,yo la hice andar con la soga de colgar la ropa de mi mamá y anduvo bien,tambien hice un dipolo y anduvo joya;
7º El capacitor variable que use era el de las radios viejas de valvulas,aunque tambien use el de una radio de bolsillo pero no me convencio mucho,bah todo es cuestion de probar
8º Respecto a la salida de audio,yo use un audifono de radio portatil y se escucha bien,tambien agregue un ampli de 1/4 vatio y se escuchaba bastante bien;
Sin mas aca va:



DISFRUTENLO,si pueden


----------



## diego_z (Ene 2, 2012)

yo , te agradesco , seria como volver atras sobre mis pasos en lo que e avanzado , feliz año


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 8, 2012)

La tienes construida?
Pasanos las fotos.


----------



## rva1945 (Ene 22, 2012)

Estimados:

Queria compartir con uds. mi primer radio a galena o cristal, como se la conoce, un proyecto pendiente desde que era niño, parece que a los 44 junté ganas e inspiración (y ahora que tengo lugar para la antena, je) lo hice.

La antena es un cable aislado de unos 10 metros de largo suspendido entre el árbol y una pared. La bobina son unas 70 vueltas de cable aislado de menos de 1mm de cable (con el aislante es un poco más), cada 5 o 6 vueltas una toma.

El variable es de una vieja radio, pienso que es de 365pF; pero parecia que el conjunto estaba "tuneado" alrededor de 1000kHz, por lo cual debi aumentar o bien la inductancia, lo cal implicaba modificar la bobina, descartado, o bien aumentar la capacitancia, lo cual hice colocando en paralelo con el variable, un selector de 5 posiciones, la primera nula, las otras cuatro permiten seleccionar entre 22, 47, 100 y 220 pF cerámicos que "corren la banda", de esta manera puedo arrancar en unos 600kHz hasta pasando los 1100.

El diodo es el 1N60, no conseguí el 1N34; curiosamente, slgunas pruebas con el 1N4148 arrojaron resultados aceptables.

El auricular se lo quité al celular y tuve que intercalar un trafo de 220-6V para adaptar impedancia; algunas estaciones se oyen bastante fuerte. Hay un cerámico de .001uF en paralelo con el trafo.

https://picasaweb.google.com/105403795492677221295/CrystalRadio?authkey=Gv1sRgCJa565Psp-TLvQE

Saludos
Robert


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2012)




----------



## rva1945 (Ene 23, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>



Si los aplausos son sinceros, gracias.

Si es una cargada, te felicito por haber nacido sabiendo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2012)

He que mala onda...aca en el foro no nos burlamos de los proyectos...

La verdad que el tuyo quedó muy bueno y si funciona entonces mejor y merece un 

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2012)

Apuntale a lo primero .

Está muy bonita , y no lo digo desde la estética , ya que ese tipo de radios se arman sobre una tablita y sin mayores miramientos .

No veo bien ¿ No pusiste las dos secciones del variable en paralelo ?

Conectando la masa de la radio a tierra (jabalina , cañería metálica , etc) mejora muchísimo la recepción.

Hay dos posteos que no los puedo encontrar , uno es sobre la fabricación de antenas de cuadro (te ahorrás la otra y queda como más "antigua") y la otra sobre la elaboración de una galena casera quemando azufre y no  me acuerdo que más en una cuchara .

Saludos !


----------



## rva1945 (Ene 23, 2012)

No puse las 2 secciones del variable en paralelo, debí hacerlo?

Sí uso la tierra, ya sea la del toma (conectada a jabalina) o bien con un cocodrilo a una canilla metálica.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2012)

Claro , poniendo las dos secciones en paralelo , aumentas la capacidad a unos 700 pF y quizás hasta te ahorres la selectora con los capacitores cerámicos


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 23, 2012)

el joven electrotecnico Nro. 6 Galenas..... edicion de 1950
http://www.4shared.com/document/tAUqkgBx/El_joven_electrotecnico_n6_gal.html
rva1945, muy buen trabajo, los principios de la radio....


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 23, 2012)

me uno a los que les gustan las radios a cristal, buscale 2M suenan interesantes esos post, hace rato que quiero una antena de cuadro para mi radio...


----------



## Electronec (Ene 24, 2012)

rva1945 dijo:


> Estimados:
> 
> Queria compartir con uds. mi primer radio a galena o cristal, ........



Buen trabajo compañero, mi enhorabguena.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> me uno a los que les gustan las radios a cristal, buscale 2M suenan interesantes esos post, hace rato que quiero una antena de cuadro para mi radio...


 

Me confundí , no eran antenas de cuadro sino bobina de sintonía en jaula de abeja.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/bobinas-especiales-1920-a-18636/

Y encontré éste otro 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/preciosas-radios-cristal-41101/


----------



## neosgeneris (Abr 14, 2012)

Saludos a todos! en mi país no se consiguen diodos de germanio como el 1N34, quería uno para hacer una radio galena la mas simple que pueda, solo para matar la curiosidad, una vez satisfecho, me agradaría armar uno de esos circuitos convertidores de RF a DC, quiero ver si de verdad funcionan.

Me dedique a buscar circuitos de cualquier clase que tengan el *1N34 * a ver si alguien sugería un posible reemplazo, hay quienes dicen que los Diodos Scottky: *BAT46 *y *BAT48 *funcionan, otros apuestan por un Diodo/si: *1N4148 *o el *1N5711 *pero advierten que depende de la aplicación.

En esta pagina por ejemplo: http://www.cliftonlaboratories.com/diodes_for_rf_probes.htm

Son citados los diodos:
*1N5711 *Schottky signal diode
*1N270 *Germanium signal diode
*1N4148 *Silicon signal diode

Donde el 1N5711 parece ser mas apropiado que el 1N4148 como remplazo del Ge/1N34A

=) Alguien ya hizo este experimento? como suelen llamar a este tipo de circuitos?



Hay un diodo particularmente interesante:  

*HSMS-2860*
High frequency detector diode


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 14, 2012)

Por que nunca usan el buscador???

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/radio-galena-4244/


----------



## elgriego (Abr 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Wowwwwww
> 
> Casi me muero de emoción cuando nombraste el AC128 . . . .  ¿te acordás del AF117 de 4 patas? una era el blindaje de la cápsula metálica !


Como le va estimado ,a un recuerdo el af 117,venia en las primeras noblex carina,y los usaban muchos autorradios,tambien descabezaba los ad 149 para hacer fotocelulas jaja,que tiempos aquellos .

Continuando con el post original Planteado por aprendiz: algunos diodos de germanio se conseguian en los viejos tv color de los 80 ,y ni hablemos de los valvulares donde eran detectores de video y caf ,te acordas dosme.

Saludos y buen fin de semana.


----------



## fausto1995 (Jun 19, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos, recientemente me han propuesto en la u*NIVERSIDAD* el proyecto de realizar una radio de galena, estoy en 3er semetre y no hemos visto corriente alterna, mi cuestion es que tenemos algunas formulas para calcular la capacitancia en capacitores de placas paralelas en mi caso
pero a la hora de irlas a medir en el laboratorio se nos dice que mide tanto a una determinada frecuencia segun tengo entendido la capacitancia depende solo de factores geometricos entonces no sabria como relacionar este con el resultado obtenido a una determinada frecuencia investigando en internet me doy cuenta que la capacitancia esta relacionada con la frecuencia y la reactancia para corriente alterna ahora lo que no entiendo y desearia que alguien me pudiera explicar es como se calcula la reactancia capacitiva de mi condensador casero al igual que para mi bobina de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2012)

Me preocupa . . . 

La capacitancia de un condensador depende de su superficie , la separación de las placas y del dieléctrico.

La inductancia de una bobina depende del diámetro , el número de espiras y alguna que otra menudencia física más.

Ahora la frecuencia de un oscilador depende de la capacitancia , la inductancia y la resistencia de los elementos en juego.

¿ Te va aclarando algo el panorama ?

Saludos !


----------



## fausto1995 (Jun 19, 2012)

mira lo que pasa es que si uno va a medir la capacitancia de algun componente o por lo menos en mi caso el pelao del laboratorio nos dice miren mide tanto a esta frecuencia y si lo medimos con el multimetro da una capacitancia diferente entonces supongo que de alguna manera la capacitancia tambien depende de la frecuencia por ende investigue en internet y me encontre con que 

La reactancia capacitiva se representa por  y su valor viene dado por la fórmula:

Xc=1/(2pi*f*c)

donde XC= reactancia capacitiva f=frecuencia y c es igual a la capcitancia

mi duda surge es de como poder calcular la reactancia no se si me hago entender


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2012)

Si , pero estás haciendo una sopa = capacidad , reactancia , frecuencia.

Capacidad es como una medida de volumen , cuantos electrones entran ahí en ese tanque-capacitor , es fija para cualquier frecuencia o para corriente contínua.

Ahora para alterna , según a que frecuencia se carguen y descarguen esos electrones , el capacitor opondrá mayor o menor "resistencia" (que aqui se llama reactancia).

Para calcular la reactancia de un capacitor , necesitás su capacidad y la frecuencia , y la reactancia SI varía con la frecuencia.

Idem pàra la reactancia inductiva , varía con la inductancia y la frecuencia.

- A mayor frecuencia es mayor la reactancia inductiva. Los electrones "embalan" en un sentido y les cuesta volver en el sentido opuesto.
- A mayor frecuencia es menor la reactancia capacitiva. El tanque se llena y se vacía muchas veces , pasan muchos electrones , poca resistencia.


----------



## fausto1995 (Jun 19, 2012)

entonces segun tu a cual*qu*ier frecuencia la capacitancia deberia de ser la misma?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2012)

Si , la *capacidad-capacitancia* , medida en Faradios no varía con la frecuencia.

La *reactancia (oposición) capacitiva* (Xc) si varía con la frecuencia.


----------



## fausto1995 (Jun 24, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tus respuestas me sacaron de dudas muy amable, aun*que* igual pierdo mi curso de circuitos pero muchas gracias


----------



## axefec (Jul 22, 2012)

Buenas compañeros tengo algunas dudas sobre mi receptor de galena.

1) Por qué al tocar la bobina la sintonia tiende a mejorar un poco?

2)Por qué si la antena del receptor(un conductor estirado) se encuentra en el suelo pierde recepción?

3)En la mayoría de los receptores de galena la antena se estira, que pasa si se enrolla haciendo como especie de una bobina con núcleo de aire?

4)Para calcular la longitud del alambre uso esta formula landa= velocidad de luz/Fo? obviamente resultará un número grande y se tomarán submúltiplos solo quiero verificar si esa es la formula para dicho cálculo de longitud de la antena(conductor).

 Si las respuestas son detalladas mucho mejor. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2012)

Bienvenido al Foro !

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A6dec67-l8wx&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=galena&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff27%2Fcapacitores-80059%2F&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D730812&ss=1281j420497j6

1) - Porque vos hacés de antena

2) - Porque las ondas viajan por el aire y no por el suelo

3) - Ya inventaron la "antena de cuadro"

4) - http://abc.htmlplanet.com/curso/curso3.html

Conviene conectar las radios de galena a tierra-ground

Saludos !


----------



## jordancamey13 (Abr 24, 2013)

hace unos dias construi una radio de galena pero no me funciona no se que es lo que pasa solo oigo el ruido de las bocinas nada mas no se escucha ninguna radio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> hace unos dias construi una radio de galena pero no me funciona no se que es lo que pasa solo oigo el ruido de las bocinas nada mas no se escucha ninguna radio



Saludos  Jordancamey , ? que circuito construiste, qual es el auricular que utilizastes , qual antena utilizada , toma de tierra ? yo necessito destes dados para poder te auxiliar mejor !.
En 1994 estuve en tu pais por dos meses haciendo una instalacion de nuevos radios de comunicacion VHF aeronautico  en el torre de control del aeropuerto "La Aurora" y instalacion de una antena en una torre de 80 metros de alto , ! cielo santo !. Um coche marca Wolksvagen tipo "Gol 1.8CLI" fabricado a*C*a en Brasil en my cidad custaba ay en tu pais 25% mas barato que a*C*a en Brasil mesmo incluso las despezas de inportacion , KKKKKKKK.
Fuerte Abraço a todos de my Guatemala querida ! 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Abr 25, 2013)

amm pues utilice un circuito que vi en un video es este 




gracias por el abrazo  muchas gracias se te agradec heehhe


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 25, 2013)

Ok caro Jordancamey13 yo mirei com atencion todo el video y a los 0:08/9:50 ja tenemos el premero equivoco , la antena y la toma de tierra estan conectadas a lo extremo final de la bobina y lo anodo del diodo de germanio , donde los correcto es la antena conectada a lo extremo final de la bobina y lo anodo del diodo de germanio . La toma de tierra se conecta en el inicio de la bobina y el retorno de la bocina. 
La bocina tiene un amplificador interno y ese tiene que estar alimentado en la red (120 voltios) para funcionar correctamente . La bocina tiene en su entrada dos hilos donde uno es la entrada de audio ( positivo ) y lo otro hilo es lo retorno o tierra o negativo como quieras . para se determinar quen es la entrada basta aumentar el boton de volume ao maximo y quando usteds tocar con su dedo en el hilo de entrada la bocina debe sonar con 50Hz de la red , en lo otro hilo que es lo retorno nadie acontece quando tocado con su dedo . la entrade de la bocina debe sener conectado a el catodo del diodo de germanio e este terminal es identificado por el anel negro . el retorno deve sener conectado a la toma de tierra y el inicio dela bobina . lo sistema de sintonia adotado es hecho curto circuitado las espiras con dos cocodrilos yo personalmente no me gusta nadie este procedimento porque las espiras curtocircuitadas interferem de modo mui negativo en las espiras activas robando energia de su  campo magnectico.
Un modo de solver ese efecto molesto es conectar la antena y el anodo del diodo de germanio a uno de los cocodrilo e lo otro cocodrilo se hace la sintonia . el final de la bobina es lo ultimo tap de possivel sintonia y no debe tocar en nadie a no ser en el cocodrilo se necessario (sintonizacion correcta).
Espero tener sido claro en mi esplanaciones .
Fuerte abraço e buena suerte en tu Galenita.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Abr 26, 2013)

Gracias Daniel Lopes igualmente saludos  y abrazos jejeje


----------



## AZ81 (Abr 28, 2013)

Mira el primer mensaje del inicio y veras como se conecta la bobina y los demás componentes.


----------



## crisstofheer (May 21, 2013)

Buenas. Tengo una duda acerca de mi receptor de galena que lo he diseñado con un sintonizador, un rectificador de silicio, un filtro pasa bajas RC, un transformador que me funcionará en el primer devanado con alta impedancia y en el segundo con baja para poder acoplar unos auriculares con baja Z y auriculares comunes.
El problema esta en el diodo ya que no pude ir por uno de germanio para que pueda funcionar a la segura pero no lo tengo y lo ocupo el receptor en este momento. Es necesario implementar antes del rectificador un amplificador para que pueda operar y si así es cuál recomiendan más para poder aprovecharlo en esta situación? 
Tenía pensado en un surtidor común


----------



## crimson (May 22, 2013)

Hola crisstofheer, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Si haces eso ya no sería una radio galena de verdad. Si no consigues diodos de germanio puedes probar con un diodo Schottky,  tipo BAT85, que se consiguen hoy en día, tienen una tensión de barrera más baja que el silicio.
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2013)

Si la querés hacer más artesanal fijate en la página 3 del PDF , otra opción que dicen y yo nunca lo he comprobado , es poner limadura de plomo y azufre molido en una cuchara vieja , y calentarlo a la llama hasta que se forme la "galena sintética" 

Saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 22, 2013)

crisstofheer dijo:


> Buenas. Tengo una duda acerca de mi receptor de galena que lo he diseñado con un sintonizador, un rectificador de silicio, un filtro pasa bajas RC, un transformador que me funcionará en el primer devanado con alta impedancia y en el segundo con baja para poder acoplar unos auriculares con baja Z y auriculares comunes.
> El problema esta en el diodo ya que no pude ir por uno de germanio para que pueda funcionar a la segura pero no lo tengo y lo ocupo el receptor en este momento. Es necesario implementar antes del rectificador un amplificador para que pueda operar y si así es cuál recomiendan más para poder aprovecharlo en esta situación?
> Tenía pensado en un surtidor común



Hola Crisstofheer saludos cordiales , Ao agregar un estagio amplificador se quita la originalidad del radio de galena o de cristal que es operar sin qualquer tipo de alimentaciõn. El diodo de germanio se puede sacar de un radio o televisiõn vieja ,tente en un taller de mantenimento de radio y TV con certeza ay un desquace de una sucata y quisas usteds regala una.
!fuerte abraço y buena suerte en tu desahollo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 6, 2013)

Hola amigos dese foro encontrei un site mui conpleto y incluso en lengua espanica con muchos planos de como armar el receptor de galena : http://www.crystalradio.net/crystalplans/
! Fuerte abraços a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Josen (May 4, 2014)

Hola, hace poco descubrí que existe una radio que puede funcionar sin pilas, que eran las que se hacían antiguamente con una piedra de galena y que hoy en día se pueden hacer sustituyendo el receptor galena por un diodo de germanio, me interesó mucho y por eso decidí hacer una.

Pedí el diodo de germanio por internet, un OA90 y me llegó hace pocos días, entonces empecé a hacer mis investigaciones, he probado de muchas formas, muchos circuitos, pero nunca me funciona.

Utilizando este circuito: (en el archivo que adjunto)
Una vez por casualidad al tocar un cable y a la vez la mesa que tengo que es de hierro sonó por los auriculares el típico ruido de una radio sin sintonizar  (Ustedes me entienden)
el cable es el que sale del transformador al diodo, pero para aumentar mi sorpresa descubrí que el ruido seguía si quitaba el diodo, la bobina y el condensador , osea, si dejaba sólo el transformador conectado por el primario a tierra y a la mesa y por el secundario a los auriculares.
He aquí la cuestión "¿Cómo coj.. puede funcionar conectado dos veces a tierra, (suponiendo que la mesa sea tierra)?"
¿Es la mesa realmente tierra o hace de antena, o quizás es la otra tierra la que falla?

Después de esta paranoia mental descubrí otra cosa aún mas extraña, al apagar la luz (que es de tubo fluorescente) ¡deja de sonar!

Por favor necesito ayuda, y si me pudieran explicar estas cosas tan extrañas.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 4, 2014)

tienes 2 opciones:

Llama a un curandero o has un vídeo y subelo y llenate de visitantes. Porque yo me arme ese circuito que es de ese espeñol y no me funciono ni ... 

saludos y no lo tomes tan a pecho lo digo en gracias 

Atte *SSTC*


----------



## chclau (May 4, 2014)

Yo hace mucho logre hacer andar una galena conectando a una vieja antena de TV, la tierra a una canilla y un audifono de alta impedancia,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2014)

chclau dijo:
			
		

> Yo hace mucho logre hacer andar una galena conectando a una vieja antena de TV, la tierra a una canilla y un audifono de alta impedancia,


Esas tres cosas son LA CLAVE para hacer andar esta radio .

PD: Yo hace muuuchos años hice una con un diodo de Ge llamado *1N60*...de los cuales tengo algunos cuantos muy viejos y otros de hace un par de años atrás, pero los 1N60 que se consiguen ahora son diodos SCHOTTKY "renombrados" como de Germanio ... que cosa de locos!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 4, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> los 1N60 que se consiguen ahora son diodos SCHOTTKY "renombrados" como de Germanio ... que cosa de locos!!!



Hay que desarmar televisorcitos viejos para tener diodos de Germanio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2014)

SSTC dijo:
			
		

> Hay que desarmar televisorcitos viejos para tener diodos de Germanio


Seee.... si querés los originales, pero los Schottky andan igual de bien...


----------



## dearlana (May 4, 2014)

Hola Josen:

El transformador adaptador de impedancia, al ser un transformador sintonizado a 50 Hertzios (Para trabajar con la alterna de la red) está captando esa frecuencia, inducida desde la reactancia del tubo fluorescente. 

Más aún si ese tubo está próximo a la mesa de trabajo.

Solución para no captar ese ruido y seguir con el tubo fluorescente encendido para trabajar: "Envuelve" ese transformador con una chapa de hojalata. Se puede hacer como una cajita, con la hojalata de una lata de aceite vacía.

Si la bobina de terrazocultor, la antena y la tierra, la sustituyes por una bobina AM de ferrita: Ni necesitas antena, ni necesitas tierra, ni necesitas mesa.

Si no tienes la ferrita y quieres seguir utilizando esa bobina:

Una plancha vieja ( De las de planchar ), una chapa de hierro plana, etc., puesta sobre el suelo, hace de tierra. (Porque para las frecuencias de la AM, el efecto de la capacitancia de esa chapa, vale.

Antena: Un trozo de cable lo más largo posible y situado a cierta altura y alejado de las paredes.

A veces funciona de antena una estantería metálica con patas de plástico.

 Otras veces funciona de antena enrollar un cable aislado alrededor del  cable de alimentación de algún aparato.

 Como caso extremo: Puedes usar un condensador de 10000 picofaradios y 450 Voltios; conectado a uno de los polos del enchufe de la red ( El cable de la red hace de antena y solo pasa la AF a través del condensador).

¡Suerte y Precaución si utilizas el último método!.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 4, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro josen te recomendo mirar ese sitio aca : http://www.leradiodisophie.it/Radio-cristallo.htm ,o ese aca : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...LBMnQsQTM1YH4CA&ved=0CCkQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=607 seguramente hay muchos proyectos que quitan tu enquietaciones.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 4, 2014)

dearlana dijo:
			
		

> Una plancha vieja ( De las de planchar ), una chapa de hierro plana, etc., puesta sobre el suelo, hace de tierra. (Porque para las frecuencias de la AM, el efecto de la capacitancia de esa chapa, vale.



Muy buena información. Una vez me paso, pero no tenia la explicación


----------



## aquileslor (May 4, 2014)

Si querés ver como funciona una radio de esas, además de seguir los consejos que te dan, no hay experiencia igual a sintonizar una radio con el viejo bigote de gato. Hay que usar galena... En mis viejos tiempos, como no teníamos plata para pedirla por correo, porque en mi ciudad no había, la tuve que fabricar. Y andaba. Si les interesa, puedo hacer un post explicando como. Suerte.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 4, 2014)

aquileslor dijo:
			
		

> el viejo bigote de gato.



si quemas una *hoja de afeitar* colocando la famosa púa se obtiene el mismo efecto


----------



## Josen (May 5, 2014)

¡Muchísimas gracias por tantas respuestas!
Dearlana, gracias por la explicación de este fenómeno que me parecía tan extraño, es verdad que es por la lámpara de tubo fluorescente, porque mi mesa de metal dónde hago todos mis inventos tiene una chapa hacia arriba en la pared para colgar las herramientas, y en lo alto está apoyada la lámpara .
Y es que estas lámparas funcionan con mucho voltaje.
A una cosa, ¿Como es que si uso una bobina con núcleo de ferrita no necesito antena ni tierra ?

SSTC, ya que he comprado el diodo probaré primero con él, bueno, seguiré probando como me habéis dicho haber si doy con la tecla.
Las cuchillas, por si alguna vez lo intento con ellas, ¿Pueden ser de cualquier tipo?
(Me encantó tu firma )

Saludos y de nuevo muchas gracias a todos.

Editado;
¿Puede hacerse la antena con un cable de varios hilos, o tiene que ser de uno solo?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 5, 2014)

Josen dijo:
			
		

> ¿Puede hacerse la antena con un cable de varios hilos, o tiene que ser de uno solo?



SI puedes unir con varios tramos para que arme una antena 

y SI puede ser cualquier hoja fíjate que en youtube te dice como se hace, el proceso de quemadla es fácil


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 5, 2014)

Caro josen todos radios galena tiene que tener una buena antena mas una buena toma de tierra para puder andar a contento , asi una varilla de ferrite no sirve unicamente como antena.
Una buena antena para radios galena tiene que sener hecha con hilo de cubre lo mas largo que possible( 10 metros minimos) y mas alta en relación a lo solo que possible( 6 metros minimos) , los dos extremos dese hilo tiene que sener mui bien ayslado si possible con huevos de porcelana o esteatita vitrificados , mui comunes en instalaciones electricas, quanto a una buena toma de tierra esa puede sener hecha con una barra de cooperweld especialmente desahollada para hacer aterramientos de para-raios , pero ese puede tanbien sener hecho con un bastón mectalico con ao menos 1,5metros de altura , sendo ese todo enterrado verticalmente en lo solo.
Haora un punto mui inportante es que realmente haya una emissora de AM en tu ciudad de media potenzia.(1000Watts o mas).
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte con tu galenita!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Josen (May 6, 2014)

Hola!
He probado de nuevo, esta vez con una bobina de 26 mm de diámetro y 10 cm de largo , la toma a tierra la aseguré bien con una barra de metal clavada en la tierra (un poco humedecida) y la antena la hice con dos estanterías.
Lo he probado (con la luz apagada) pero no funciona, me parece escuchar un ruido, pero es muy bajo, cuanto pongo el condensador en una posición concreta se escucha un poco más fuerte, pero es sólo ruido .
¿Qué puede estar fallando ahora?¿El condensador y la bobina?
No sé el valor del condensador, pero es aproximadamente como el que adjunto en la imagen.
Las patas de las estanterías están aisladas del suelo, además como se escucha, aunque sea poquísimo, yo creo que es fallo de la bobina, pero ¿Debe ser mayor, menor? eso si que no tengo ni idea .

Saludos, muchas gracias por la ayuda, ojalá yo algún día os pueda ayudar también.

PD: Daniel, yo vivo en un pueblo, así que no tengo ninguna emisora cerca, pero hay un "repetidor" muy cerca, yo creo que será lo mismo.


----------



## crimson (May 6, 2014)

Hola Josen, tenemos un post que explica cómo hacer bobinas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/hacer-bobinas-mini-ring-cc-42430/

En este caso, calculamos la frecuencia central (1.000KCs) y el capacitor variable a la mitad de su recorrido (250pF). Nos da una inductancia de 100uHy más o menos. 
Ver el archivo adjunto 109791
Ahora, teniendo el valor de la inductancia, vamos a ver cómo la armamos, en una forma de, por ejemplo, 1 pulgada (un caño de plástico de fontanería):
Ver el archivo adjunto 109792
Yo soy de hacer salidas de audio en baja impedancia y tomar la antena con un bobinado secundario enrollado sobre el "lado frío" (el que va a masa) de la bobina principal. Esto hace que el "Q" (factor de mérito) de la bobina se mantenga alto, pudiendo seleccionar mejor las estaciones.
Ver el archivo adjunto 109793
Comentanos a ver si mejora.
Saludos C


----------



## José Rivero (May 6, 2014)

Este tipo de receptor solo funciona para señales de A.M. y muy potentes, lo que quiere decir que tienes que estar a menos de unos 10 km. de una estacion de unos 10 kw de potencia lo cual creo imposible que exista en esta epoca. por mi parte, yo si la realizé por los años 1960 cuando todas la emisiones se hacian en A.M. Leí que estabas en un pueblo y que solo tenias una repetidora cerca me supongo que se trata de transmision de F.M de ser posible confirma esto, saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 6, 2014)

José Rivero dijo:
			
		

> Este tipo de receptor solo funciona para señales de A.M. y muy potentes, lo que quiere decir que tienes que estar a menos de unos 10 km. de una estacion de unos 10 kw de potencia lo cual creo imposible que exista en esta epoca. por mi parte, yo si la realizé por los años 1960 cuando todas la emisiones se hacian en A.M. Leí que estabas en un pueblo y que solo tenias una repetidora cerca me supongo que se trata de transmision de F.M de ser posible confirma esto, saludos



Es lo que quería comentar hoy. Por ejemplo YO vivo a unos 18 km de la estación emisora de AM de la ciudad de balcarce, en sus primero tiempo sus equipos eran valvulares por lo que este circuito seria excelente, pero al pasar el tiempo esta emisora cambio sus equipos por unos transistorizados o sea me lamente de llegar tarde con mi experimento  por eso digo que este circuito no se que tan bueno es hoy en día.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2014)

Y por que no un Cohesor ? 

https://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/00400-c3-chispas-cohesores

http://www.cienciafacil.com/COHESOR.html

http://www.ieee.ca/millennium/radio/radio_differences.html


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 6, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Y por que no un Cohesor ?
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/00400-c3-chispas-cohesores
> 
> ...



necesitas mucha mas potencia


----------



## crimson (May 7, 2014)

El asunto  hoy en día es el audio. Yo recuerdo de pibe (hace 40 años...) tenía un par de audífonos de alta impedancia, los verdaderos de radio a galena (los perdí en una mudanza, LRP..) con esos agarraba varias emisoras bien. Hoy en día, cerca de mi casa (unos 8Km) está  la emisora de 1.350AM y una vez,con un amigo hicimos el siguiente experimento: bornes de antena de 160M a un diodo y un parlante común de 8 ohms ¡y se escuchaba! Un viejo LW (ya apagó filamentos) tenía en su taller un circuito como el que postié más arriba, sólo que con una bocinita de alarma, esas que si les ponés música suena bien pero metálico,y escuchaba radio todo el día (hasta que la radio se hizo evangélica, ahí nola escuchó más...). Yo creo que jugando con el audio se puede mejorar el rendimiento, no será "pura radio de cristal" pero te puede dar satisfacciones.
Saludos C


----------



## elgriego (May 7, 2014)

Hola Gente,como estan,Me han retrotraido a mi juventus.... juajua,yo yambien incursione ,en mis mocedades ,el el tema de las radios a cristal de galena o a 1N60. Al igual que el colega Crimson supe tener unos audifonos de alta impedancia,de surplus de guerra ,Tambien perdidos en sucesivas mudanzas. Como detector Tambien use la juntura,de un 2sb56.
Como aclararon varios colegas, es fundamental la puesta a tierra,de antena usaba el cordel de la ropa de mi vieja!y la bobina ,la realice sobre un carrete vacio,de papel higienico! Y el tamdem metalico de aire ,provino de una vieja radio ,de esas que armaban los aficionados ,y que se vendian con ignotas marcas.
Con respecto a la potencia de las Emisoras de Am,aqui en nuestra ciudad ,tenemos dos de 25Kw,Lu6 Y lu9 670Khz y 760Khz y el mismo dueño de estas !!!! tiene otra en 1240Khz Esa con 10kw.por lo que en Mardel escuchamos radio por rectificacion directa,con cualquier ampificador,Por supuesto que se oyen todas mezcladas, o gana la que mas cerca esta, jaja. 
Me queda una asignatura pendiente ,en lo referente a las radios a Cristal y es probar si funciona recibiendo Fm o frecuencias en Vhf,pero hasta ahora es una asignatura pendiente,Quizas uno de estos dias!!!!

Pd en mi equipito de musica ,con el que amenizo las tardes en mi taller,se escucha cuando queda sin reproduccion de cd,la Fm de musica Clasica que queda a diez cuadras de casa,Les aclaro que el equipito no posee radio,por lo que se me ocurre ,que quizas pueda funcionar esto de la galena en Vhf,y cuando tenga un rato libre experimentare al respecto, y subire pruebas empiricas de las mismas. 

Saludos.


----------



## José Rivero (May 7, 2014)

Yo creo que haciendo un poco de experimentación se puede lograr recepcionar las modernas emisoras de F.M. las cuales si no me equivoco dificilmente llegan a 1000 w. lo primero sería hacer una buena antena de alta ganancia y bien dirigida a la antena transmisora luego un circuito resonante a la frecuencia y un detector de F.M. y conseguirse los audifonos de alta impedancia antiguos que segun creo eran de unos 2000 ohmios, todo esto con fines de experimentación solamente por que con los adelantos tecnologicos actuales ya no se justifican. Los radios de galena eran nuestra solución por los años de post guerra es decir por los años 1950 cuando la pobreza era extrema y los radioreceptores eran unos aparatos enormes a valvulas muy costosos y que consumian mucha corriente. saludos y suerte con sus experimentos


----------



## AntonioAA (May 7, 2014)

Conservo con mucho cariño esta galena que era de mi Padre ... armada por un pariente colega hace muy muchos años ... y era SU EQUIPO DE AUDIO cuando era estudiante muy pobre....
Recuerdo que de antena usaba el elastico metalico de la cama!! 
Los auriculares eran tipo los de telefono , de carbon .
Supongo que lo principal debe ser fabricar la bobina , por eso te paso idea de las dimensiones ( 100x30 mm ) ... es dificil contar las vueltas porque la cera que la recubre esta muy avejentada.
Espero te sirva.

Ver el archivo adjunto 109845

Ver el archivo adjunto 109846

Ver el archivo adjunto 109847


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 7, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Y por que no un Cohesor ?
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/00400-c3-chispas-cohesores
> 
> ...



Hola a todos yo personalmente creo que un coesor no funcione para sinales modulados en AM porque me recuerdo que el nesecita de una soco mecanico para puder rectificar nuevamente lo senal de RF  y eso era hecho automaticamente  por un martillo de lo morse a cada caractere recebido (CW o telegrafia). Quanto a enplear un auricular de telefono para ouir un radio galena si ese seguramente es possible pero solamente lo auricular de recepción porque lo de transmissión (microfono de carbón) ese seguramente no anda.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 7, 2014)

Ver el archivo adjunto 109851

Saludos


----------



## dearlana (May 7, 2014)

Josen dijo:
			
		

> ¡Muchísimas gracias por tantas respuestas!
> Dearlana, gracias por la explicación de este fenómeno que me parecía tan extraño, es verdad que es por la lámpara de tubo fluorescente, porque mi mesa de metal dónde hago todos mis inventos tiene una chapa hacia arriba en la pared para colgar las herramientas, y en lo alto está apoyada la lámpara .
> Y es que estas lámparas funcionan con mucho voltaje.
> A una cosa, ¿Como es que si uso una bobina con núcleo de ferrita no necesito antena ni tierra ?
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si la emisora es lo suficiente potente (Aquí tenemos Radio Nacional de 100 Kw a 30 Kilómetros de distancia) te vale una ferrita con su bobina, extraída de un transistor antiguo. Una ferrita plana, de unos 10 cms de largo. 

Para la mejor sensibilidad para emisoras lejanas y de menor potencia: Una ferrita de sección circular, de 16 centímetros de largo. (Son más difíciles de conseguir).

Te comento que tengo por aquí una radio de galena que tiene una ferrita de ese tipo. Sin cable de antena ni cable de tierra. De hecho...la llevo de un lado para otro.

 La radio se parece a una caja de zapatos. Sin pilas de ninguna clase. Que está sonando las 24 horas del día. (Para "apagarla": La giro 90 grados. Para "subir o bajar el volumen": Lo mismo: La giro más o menos grados.

Por supuesto que la ferrita la debes ir girando a lo largo de 360º. Cuando esté perpendicular a la emisora, la resonancia y la ganancia en potencia es máxima. ( De paso te indica hacia donde está la emisora).

El altavoz está puesto en la "boca" de una jaula para cría de pájaros, de madera. Con la puerta abierta por abajo. Abriendo un poco más o menos la puerta, se sintoniza el recinto y aumenta mucho el sonido.

Eso produce una resonancia y una amplificación del sonido muy importante ( Como la bocina de un gramófono). 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sin no consigues ferritas:

 A mi me funcionó también con una antena de cuadro ( Sin conexión de antena ni de tierra) de 80 espiras concéntricas y de 1 metro cuadrado de superficie total.

Lo mismo: Hay que girarla hasta que esté perpendicular a la emisora. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tanto en un caso como en otro, si le conectas además una antena y una buena tierra, el resultado es espectacular.

En mi caso, prefiero no andar con ese engorro. Las prefiero "portátiles". Aunque tengan menos sensibilidad.

P.D.: Por aquí hay un viejo que repara radios antiguas de lámparas, que tiene una radio de galena cuyo auricular está amplificado con: ¡¡ Un fonil para las barricas del vino !! (= Un tremendo embudo de plástico, muy grande). El efecto amplificador es tremendo.

Yo también he probado con una Bocina Plegada de Cinc extraída de un viejo gramófono de La Voz de su Amo. Tipo maleta. 

Hay que ver como amplifica eso el sonido. Sin necesidad de amplificador ninguno, ni de válvulas ni de nada. 

Antes hacían dispositivos muy curiosos para trabajar sin baterías ni pilas.


----------



## Josen (May 14, 2014)

Hola, no he escrito en tanto tiempo porque ahora estoy en época de exámenes.
He probado con otras bobinas, con el calculador que me dijo Crimson, pero sigue dando fallo, yo creo que es por el transformador que tengo en paralelo a la bobina, que me cambia los valores de resistencia o inductancia (la verdad, como soy un principiante no sé cómo)
La verdad es que estaría muy bien que recibiera FM, pero primero tendré que conseguir al menos AM  .
Me interesa bastante lo de la ferrita, ¿Serviría un imán de ferrita circular? tengo uno, el diámetro es de unos 5cm (creo).

Saludos, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 14, 2014)

Josen dijo:
			
		

> Hola, no he escrito en tanto tiempo porque ahora estoy en época de exámenes.
> He probado con otras bobinas, con el calculador que me dijo Crimson, pero sigue dando fallo, yo creo que es por el transformador que tengo en paralelo a la bobina, que me cambia los valores de resistencia o inductancia (la verdad, como soy un principiante no sé cómo)
> La verdad es que estaría muy bien que recibiera FM, pero primero tendré que conseguir al menos AM  .
> Me interesa bastante lo de la ferrita, ¿Serviría un imán de ferrita circular? tengo uno, el diámetro es de unos 5cm (creo).
> ...



TE lo estoy diciendo es un FASE nadie hizo uno y si lo hace no existe el VIDEO que lo pruebe te dicen que anda pero no pueden probarlo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 14, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro josen como ustedes aclaras no tener en manos un baston o tarugo de ferrite , entonses te recomendo que olvideo de ves  y arme una bobina tal como en lo principio de lo radio fue en ese mundo , arme en un nucleo de aire mismo y lo soporte puede sener hecho con un tubo plastico o mismo de papel (papelon) , por ejenplo lo aclarado por Don Elgriego que enpleou un tubo de papel higienico (vazio).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (May 14, 2014)

Josen dijo:
			
		

> yo creo que es por el transformador que tengo en paralelo a la bobina, que me cambia los valores de resistencia o inductancia



Si el transformador está en paralelo con la bobina estamos en el horno, no va a funcionar nunca. Yo probaría con el diodo en derivación, como en el circuito que te pasé anteriormente:
Ver el archivo adjunto 109793
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2014)

Ésto (foto de tu video) debería andar negro , es una galena común y corriente y en vez de auricular de alta impedancia usaron "transformador de salida" + parlantito.

Cuanto más chico el transformador , mejor !

Ver el archivo adjunto 109643


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 14, 2014)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/paranoias-construyendo-radio-galena-115830/#post911659

es el mismo circuito que tanto critique *DOSME* y si esta seguro armalo vos mismo haber si anda


----------



## Josen (May 15, 2014)

Hola
Crimson, he probado con tu circuito, pero no anda, lo he probado sin transformador y luego con él, creo que tengo que buscarme unos auriculares de alta impedancia o averiguar cómo actúa el transformador y solucionar los valores que me cambia.
Tengo otra radio que me la estaba haciendo mi tito, pero no la terminó, la estaba haciendo con un amplificador, el problema es que como no la terminó yo no tengo ni idea de cómo funciona, subiré una foto mañana, porque hoy estoy bastante ocupado, y los valores de los componentes haber si me podéis ayudar a terminarla.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2014)

Usá una cápsula telefónica


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 15, 2014)

Estimado Josen una pregunta : ? quantas emisoras de AM operando en Ondas Medias hay acerca de usteds ?.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## eL1ct (May 15, 2014)

Hola:
Y si usas uno de esos discos piezoelectricos como auricular? igual funciona... aunque yo tambien intente hacer una radio de esas hace ya tiempo y no lo consegui


----------



## elgriego (May 15, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Usá una cápsula telefónica



Hola Cuando estudiaba en la Enet,El profesor de electronica,comento que las capsulas telefonicas, De Alta Z,Como por ej, las de los Tel... Publicos de Entel,servian para esos menesteres,Te Imaginaras Lo que paso, Cuando 45 Energumenos de 4 año,Decidieron armar una Galena.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 15, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Usá una cápsula telefónica



Probé con eso y tampoco funciono


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 15, 2014)

SSTC dijo:
			
		

> Probé con eso y tampoco funciono


Probablemente no funcionaste por falta de un mejor sinal recebido en la antena , o la capsula estaba dañada , pero !OJO! la capsula tiene que ser la de recepción y no la transmissión (microfono de carbón). Yo ya logre andar un radio galena con capsulas telefonicas sin problema algun , lo sonido es debil pero es possible entiender quando hay  silencio acerca de nosotros .
La antena enpleada en la epoca fue una trama de cubre con un conprimento  de 30metros a 10 metros de altura de lo solo , mas una buena toma de tierra que en realidad fue un hilo bien conectado a las cañerias metalicas ( hierro)  de agua , las quais hoy en dia no mas existen porque las cañerias son hechas de plastico. La bobina fue enrolada en un tubo de papel higienico , lo diodo un 1N60 o 1N34 o qualquer otro pero de germanio , lo capacitor variable fue sacado de un viejo radio valvular y tenia 410pF. Con ese equipo yo lograva recibir la unica emissora de mi ciudad que distava 3Km  de mi casa y andava  en la epoca con modestos 500Wattios de salida ( dos tubos tipo "813" en la RF modulados por otros dos tubos tipo "813" en contrafase andando en lo audio) , buenos tienpos eso fue aproximadamente 37 años atraz, jajajajajajajajaajajjajaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 15, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:
			
		

> Probablemente no funcionaste por falta de un mejor sinal recebido en la antena , o la capsula estaba dañada , pero !OJO! la capsula tiene que ser la de recepción y no la transmissión (microfono de carbón). Yo ya logre andar un radio galena con capsulas telefonicas sin problema algun , lo sonido es debil pero es possible entiender quando hay  silencio acerca de nosotros .



acalr qeu ese era el problema la falta de nueva señal por eso dije que es una perdida de tiempo hacer un receptor galena en estas epocas

ESTAS SON LAS QUE VAN


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 15, 2014)

Lo mas interesante en ese video arriba es que lo operador enpleya luvas blancas en las dos manos  mui probable que son ayslantes , jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja. 
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 15, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:
			
		

> Lo mas interesante en ese video arriba es que lo operador enpleya luvas blancas en las dos manos  mui probable que son ayslantes , jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



NO mi amigo es porque es un coleccionista japones. Como tal ama ese arte y es su estilo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 16, 2014)

SSTC dijo:
			
		

> NO mi amigo es porque es un coleccionista japones. Como tal ama ese arte y es su estilo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFefGWkF6po&list=UUbtZ0Es422Z9to8dHuNSbDA


!Si!, tienes toda razón estimado amigo Don SSTC , donde mi conmentario sobre ese facto es en realidad con sentido de "broma".
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 20, 2014)

Hola a todos dejo aca un bueno sitio con muchos proyectos de radios  galena para todos los gustos : http://www.makearadio.com/crystal/index-es.php y http://makearadio.com/index-es.php.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2014)

Hola a todos dejo aca una dirección de como bajar un ejelente  libro que ensina a armar muchos proyectos ( 30 ) de radios galena y mui rico en informaciones valiosas, : http://www.ea1uro.com/pdf/MINI RECEPTORES DE RADIO GALENA.pdf, incluso afortunadamente lo idioma es en español .
Desejo que le gusten y sea mui util.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 25, 2014)

Hola a todos , para mi ese Link anda de maravillas sin problemas algun , como lo libro aclarado tiene un arquivo  demasiado pesado (32Mb) yo subi lo link aca para que cada conpañero baje en su PC , haora dejo otro Link donde donde tudo origino : http://eb1dgc.webcindario.com/libros.htm. Tanbien recomendo mirar ese otro aca :http://www.ea1uro.com/forotec.html , es sin dudas mui bueno.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Feb 28, 2015)

SSTC dijo:
			
		

> tienes 2 opciones:
> 
> Llama a un curandero o has un vídeo y subelo y llenate de visitantes. Porque yo me arme ese circuito que es de ese espeñol y no me funciono ni ...
> 
> ...



Hola, si no te funcionó es que no lo armaste bien. Este circuito es mas viejo que el TBO y está archicomprobado que funciona.





			
				dearlana dijo:
			
		

> Hola Josen:
> 
> El transformador adaptador de impedancia, al ser un transformador sintonizado a 50 Hertzios (Para trabajar con la alterna de la red) está captando esa frecuencia, inducida desde la reactancia del tubo fluorescente.
> 
> ...



Hola, sustituir la antena y la toma de tierra por una antena de ferrita suena atractivo, pero eso funciona... en una radio común con media docena de transistores amplificando la señal y, por supuesto, con alimentación. 

La radio galena necesita de una buena toma de tierra y de esos metros de cable a modo de antena para no sólo captar la señal, sino captarla en cantidad suficiente como para mover unos auriculares. Recuerda que en la radio galena genuina no hay alimentación eléctrica. Yo nunca he visto un esquema de radio galena con antena de ferrita.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 28, 2015)

Hola a todos , un receptor de galena puede enplear si una bobina (inductor) cargado con un bastón de ferrite en su tanque de sintonia sin problemas algun , pero eso no quita na nesecidad de una antena esterna y una buena toma de tierra , a no ser que afortunadamente la torre de transmissión de la emisora local de AM sea mui cercana (viziña) , jajajajajajajajajajajajaj
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 28, 2015)

Buenas Radioaficionados y Daniel L (uno de los masters en Radio) ese circuito de radio esta probado y salio hasta en libros como en este caso (fotos sacadas con el celular a un libro) lo he visto montado en una botella de gaseosa vacía y uno de las cosas importantes para su funcionamiento era: tener buen oído  (sonaba bajito) y los auriculares tenían que ser de 16Ω  el selector era con un cocodrilo y se unia a distintas partes de la bobina por medio de una vueltita pequeña y sobresaliente en el bobinado.
Personalmente prefiero por lejos la ultima imagen, tambien un receptor pero monovalvular.... 


Fuente: The practical Radio Library, Paul h. Smith "el manual de los circuitos" Bliblioteca de la Radio alumen 7 editorial Albatros,  Buenos Aires Argentina 10 de octubre de 1944!!

Fuente 2 Receptor monovalvular: Radiotecnica Basica, por Emilio N. Packmann (si Packmann)  Ing. Civil, Primera edicion 1955 Editorial Arbó BsAs. Argentina.

Fue lo que encontre rapido ya que mis libros estan un poco incomodos (guardados)


Saludos!


----------



## elgriego (Feb 28, 2015)

Hola colegas,en la confeccion de una galena o radio de diodo. Se puede tranquilamente usar la bobina de un receptor antiguo de am con su correspondiente ferrite,yo usaba el de la noblex carina,tenia muchas,y fiaca a la hora de hacer bobinasDe lo que no podemos zafar es de la antena de hilo largo y de una buena puesta a tierra,las mejores capsulas para escuchar estos receptores ,venian en los telefonos de disco siemens,incluso en los publicos.


Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2015)

elgriego dijo:
			
		

> Hola colegas,en la confeccion de una galena o radio de diodo. *Se puede tranquilamente usar la bobina de un receptor antiguo de am con su correspondiente ferrite,*yo usaba el de la noblex carina,tenia muchas,y fiaca a la hora de hacer bobinasDe lo que no podemos zafar es de la antena de hilo largo y de una buena puesta a tierra,las mejores capsulas para escuchar estos receptores ,venian en los telefonos de disco siemens,incluso en los publicos.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Yo fabricaba la antena sobre una barra de ferrita, en la época que estas se conseguían en las casas de electrónica.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 1, 2015)

Interesante hoy en dia la tecnologia en telecomunicaciones tan avanzada con "Smartfones" , Internet , Televisión en HD , Satelites , etc, etc........ y lo premero radio diseñado y  construido por lo hombre (Radio de Galena) aun es descutido en como si armar y obtenir los mejores resultados , jajajajajajajajajajajajajjaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 1, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Yo fabricaba la antena sobre una barra de ferrita, en la época que estas se conseguían en las casas de electrónica.



Off Ttopic!!!
Te acordas Fogonazo,que tiempos aquellos ,y ademas no eran muy caras,yo compraba las de la tonomac platino,Las del ferrite grueso,para hacer algunos experimentos Es evidente que en algunos aspectos, las nuevas generaciones,estan privadas de ciertos elementos tecnicos, que para muchos de nosotros formaban parte del dia a dia  y jamas podran entender ,muchas de esas cosas que vivimos, Hoy quizas con nostalgia en nuestros comienzos como electronicos!

Pd, Se acuerdan de esos tiempos en cuando comprar un 2sb56,o un af117 era algo comun!y no como ahora que te los venden como objetos de culto....y a precios delirantes....

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2015)

Un amigo bastante mayor que yo fabricó el diodo con plomo, azufre y un alambre de cobre.

*Edit:*
Obviamente antes de existir los semiconductores de germanio 

*Mas info: Galena*


----------



## Pepin1249 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hola amigos.

Me he entretenido leyendo éste hilo y me habéis hecho recordar mis experimentos con éste tipo de receptores.

Tiempo atrás, estuve muy enganchado a éstos “cacharrines” logrando un funcionamiento óptimo en cuanto a sus posibilidades incluso recibiendo estaciones lejanas.

Si tenéis curiosidad en ello, visitad éste enlace.

http://www.ea6fg.es/Diodo.html

No os perdáis visitar los enlaces a Youtube, podréis observar la corriente que circula por los teléfonos cosa aparentemente imposible teniendo en cuenta que toda la energía se recibe solamente a través de la antena y tierra.

Un abrazo.


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 2, 2015)

Recien ahora veo este tema (hace dos días que no entro). Que tiempos... No había ferrite ni galena tampoco, aquí en Rosario, la tuve que fabricar yo mismo. Y andaba de maravillas, claro que el teléfono, como le decíamos antes, es de 2000 ohms. Y digo es, porque todavía tengo de esos de recuerdo, hasta en su caja original. Cuando se publicó en Popular electronics el circuito con un ferrite y diodo 1N, lo hice y funcionó también, claro que como dicen los amigos, con la antena y la canilla de tierra. Bueno, basta, dirán que vivo de recuerdos...


----------



## elgriego (Mar 2, 2015)

aquileslor dijo:
			
		

> Recien ahora veo este tema (hace dos días que no entro). Que tiempos... No había ferrite ni galena tampoco, aquí en Rosario, la tuve que fabricar yo mismo. Y andaba de maravillas, claro que el teléfono, como le decíamos antes, es de 2000 ohms. Y digo es, porque todavía tengo de esos de recuerdo, hasta en su caja original. Cuando se publicó en Popular electronics el circuito con un ferrite y diodo 1N, lo hice y funcionó también, claro que como dicen los amigos, con la antena y la canilla de tierra. Bueno, basta, dirán que vivo de recuerdos...



*Estimado colega,No esta mal vivir de los recuerdos ,pero tampoco debemos negar el presente y sus cambios tecnologicos.El ser humano debe adaptarse al cambio o quedara inexorablemente en el camino.

Saludos.

Atte El Griego.
*


----------



## J2C (Mar 2, 2015)

.


 Yo solía escuchar Argentinisima por Radio El Mundo (1030 KHz) dado que la antigua antena tipo rombo se encontraba en San Fernando próximo a mi domicilio.

 Dado que en el cuarto no tenia canilla, conectaba la antena a un tornillo de la caja metalica de la instalación de energía eléctrica en la casa.


 Me la había regalado un compañero de laburo/amigo de mi viejo. Segundo lustro de los 60's.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2015)

Muajajajaja 


Ver el archivo adjunto 126021

Ver el archivo adjunto 126022

Ver el archivo adjunto 126023

Tengo la Galena     y el *alambre de cobre* forrado en algodón  , el carrete es de madera cómo para que consideren la edad  Yo quería *Litz *


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 3, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Muajajajaja
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 126021
> ...


!Hola a todos!, caro Dosme , ? acaso tiene en las manos lo audiofono de 2000 o mejor aun 4000 Ohmios de inpedancia  ?. 
Hasta hoy en dia jo busco por un tipo deses y nada , no logro encontrar para conpra mismo senendo un ya usado (segunda mano) .
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2015)

Lo mejor eran los auriculares de cristal , los tuve y no los puedo encontrar  








Aunque las cápsulas telefónicas antiguas andan muy bien  

Mejor poniendo dos en serie


----------



## Pepin1249 (Mar 3, 2015)

Estimado Daniel Lopes.

Con el tiempo he podido hacerme de una pequeña colección vintage buscando como Antique Headphones en Ebay U.S.A.

http://www.ea6fg.es/Phones.html

Un abrazo.


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 3, 2015)

Estimado ElGriego, yo no vivo de recuerdos, vivo con los recuerdos. Y estoy en lo último siempre. Mientras tenga vida y pensamiento (ya voy por los 86 pirulos).
 Y para todos: los teléfonos de 2000, llamábamos así a los audífonos, eran mas comunes que la ruda. Pues se usaban para aprender telegrafía, que era un oficio muy buscado ( telegramas, ferrocarril, etc.) además de exigirse rendir esa materia para tener el título de "Radio Aficionado". Y 2M yo usaba Lizt de 90 hilos, bien grueso, del que todavía tengo...


----------



## vvnaon (Sep 12, 2015)

Hola a todos, les comparto este video donde menciona como hacer una radio galena, pero para ser usado ya con audífonos convencionales, espero y sea de ayuda. Nolo he armado y me dan ganas, a ver que les parece.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 12, 2015)

vvnaon dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, les comparto este video donde menciona como hacer una radio galena, pero para ser usado ya con audífonos convencionales, espero y sea de ayuda. Nolo he armado y me dan ganas, a ver que les parece.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwzBf7TcV1Q


Hola Don vvnaon , seguramente ese proyecto funciona de 1000 maravillas una ves que el es mui clasico , sensillo y fue lo premero radio desahollado a recibir sinales de RF modulados en  programas de audio (voz y musica)   
Con auxilio de una buena antena (  bien larga y alta) agregado a una buena toma de tierra quizaz es possible excitar un pequeño altavoz.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los desahollos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 12, 2015)

vvnaon dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, les comparto este video donde menciona como hacer una radio galena, pero para ser usado ya con audífonos convencionales, espero y sea de ayuda. Nolo he armado y me dan ganas, a ver que les parece.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwzBf7TcV1Q



yo lo provee hace mucho y es un timo no funciona recibió un buen *E-mail* el señor *Carlos* *mail* que jamas respondió 

Si quieres armarlo hazlo, pero vas a perder tiempo valioso y ademas tirara abajo tu autoestima 

Como podrás ver el transformador hace de inversor. Inversor que tiene una elevada inductancia como impedancia de salida lo que lo hace un potencia trasformador resistivo y la señal de las radios AM no son tan potente.

Es el dia de hoy que espero conseguir un auricular *piedra galena* para terminar mi proyecto es la única forma que funcione.

*posdata:* No soy una persona negativa, la gente que me conoce sabe que soy de brindar las mejores intenciones, pero odio los troll (gente como esta) que se frustran y crean falsas expectativa por unos segundos de fama en you tube,,, ,,, es todo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 12, 2015)

SSTC dijo:
			
		

> yo lo provee hace mucho y es un timo no funciona recibió un buen *E-mail* el señor *Carlos* *mail* que jamas respondió
> 
> Si quieres armarlo hazlo, pero vas a perder tiempo valioso y ademas tirara abajo tu autoestima
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , descurpe caro Don Gato (SSTC) , pero desafortunadamente yo discordo de tu palabras porque ese proyecto arriba es por demasiado classico y funciona SI , desde que hay una emisora de ondas medias cercana (algunos KM lejos) o con potenzia irradiada suficiente (generosos KWs) para puder excitar ese tipo de receptor que es en nada sensible. Otro punto mui inportant que no puede sener olvidado es la adecuada construición de la antena y lo enpleyo de una buena toma de tierra.
Cuanto a ustedes desafortunadamente no obtener resultados practicos con tu montagen , seguramente algo fue olvidado o  subestimado , asi lo canbio de lo diodo de germanio por una genunia piedra de galena o un par de fones de alta inpedancia por lo conjunto conposto por lo  transformador con fonos de oido , seguramente creo NO sener la solución para tu caso    .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2015)

SSTC dijo:
			
		

> yo lo provee hace mucho y es un timo no funciona . . .



  

Yo arme ese esquema y lo tuve funcionando por años, primero con auriculares y luego conectado a un equipo de música.


----------



## José Rivero (Nov 1, 2015)

Por los años 1960, acá en Perú, se comercializaba una versión mejorada del radio galena, venía encapsulado en plástico, con una forma de cohete, si mal no recuerdo aproximadamente de unos 10 cm. de largo, la punta se tenía que jalar hacia fuera del cuerpo y servía para cambiar las emisoras, no era necesario conectar a ninguna antena, simplemente se conectaba los audífonos que si mal no recuerdo eran del tipo de cristal, en sí solo era una gran bobina hecha sobre un tubo plástico, y con núcleo deslizante de ferrita, el mismo que servía para cambiar las emisoras, y su correspondiente detector de germanio 1n60, se importaba de Japón


----------



## jaldon (Ene 26, 2016)

Aunque este tema es ya viejo quiero dejar mí comentario, ese tipo de receptor es valido también para señales de onda corta todo depende de la construcción de la bobina, la ventaja de las ondas corta es que aumenta las distancias de recepción y puedo asegurar que no tendrías que irte muy atrás en el pasado en los años 70,80  incluso actualmente existen muchísimas estaciones de gran potencia en AM y esa distancia de 10Km es errónea tengo experiencia sobre los años 80 con emisoras situadas a 40 Km con esa potencia, es muy importante la antena y debe tener una considerable longitud a la vez que un auricular de muy alta impedancia y de mucha calidad, en mi caso aprovecha un mástil usado para TV de 10 metros, yo vivo en un pueblecito alejado a esa distancia de la principal capital donde está situada las emisoras de AM recibidas por mí, así como decirte que las principales emisoras nacionales suelen tener reemisores distribuidos por la geografía y suelen superar esa potencia de 10kw


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 18, 2020)

Buenas foro 

Con el permiso del moderador ( si es posible ) . Os dejo un pequeño articulo que he editado en esta misma tarde por aquí por si es de vuestro interés .








Muchas gracias.


----------



## Americo8888 (Abr 18, 2020)

Eso mismo lo lei en la revista "Mecánica Popular" de los años 60's si no me equivoco!!!!, mi padre era coleccionista de esa revista, así como de las revistas Life, Bohemia(Cuba), Bohemia Libre, O'Cruzeiro(Brazil), acabo de recordar tiempos de mi niñez
Saludos
Americo


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 20, 2020)

Buenas, hace muchos años contruí una "galena" siguiendo un esquema que aparecía en el libro de tecnología de la ESO, hablo del año 2.005 o por ahi, como tenía 14 años y no tenía mucha idea de electrónica lo que hice fué aprovechar un choque de una vieja radio, un condensador variable y un diodo de germanio y enchufarlo a un altavoz amplificado. El resultado es que cuando giraba el condensador variable aparecía una emisora en francés, que supongo que sería una emisora de onda corta... y se escuchaba medianamente bien en el altavoz.

El problema de las radio-galena hoy en día es que cada vez hay menos emisoras de AM y las que hay, por ahorrar costes, bajan la potencia de emisión, haciendo que sea más dificil sintonizar claramente una emisora, en otros tiempos, las emisoras de OM emitían con potencias mucho mayores.


----------



## joldi (Mar 3, 2022)

Hola que tal, estoy intentando montar una radio galena a partir de este vídeo, y el problema que tengo (*siendo novato en electrònica)* es que necesita un condensador o capacitador variable de 500 pF, y bien el modelo que recomienda (en amazon) esta agotado, estoy intentando buscar algo similar, el problema es que me hago un lio, ya que realmente este condensador son dos de 230pF conectados en paralelo que sumados son 460 pf cosa que es suficiente, total que he de buscar un modelo similar y no sé.
Este modelo serviria para radio AM?

Agradecieria mucho la ayuda, ya que soy profesor y me comprometí con el alumnado a hacer una radio galena, y ahora veo que ya empiezo mal. Muchas gracias


----------



## crimson (Mar 3, 2022)

Hola joldi, por supuesto que sirven, la pata del medio va a masa y unís los dos extremos, te quedan los dos condensadores variables en paralelo e irían entre 20pF y 450pF más o menos.
Saludos C


----------



## joldi (Mar 3, 2022)

Muchas gracias por la rapidez en contestar, eso es un poco lo que no entiendo, ya que en las especificaciones del modelo de Aliexpress:


			Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com
		

Pone:
2. Capacidad eléctrica: 60 pf / 140 pf
si sumo 140+140 =280 no?
ya ves que nivel


----------



## crimson (Mar 3, 2022)

No habría problema tampoco, agregás un interruptor para sumarle un capacitor fijo de 270pF, con el interruptor abierto tenés un desplazamiento desde la capacidad mínima (dudo que sea 60pF, en los que tengo es mucho menos) y con el interruptor cerrado tenés lo que falta hasta 550pF. ¿Tenés un capacímetro? Con eso ya podrías hacer un sistema de sintonía, agregando con una llave la capacidad que falta. Estos engendros hoy en dia son absolutamente normales, ya que no hay muchas posibilidades de conseguir material específico. A veces reemplazamos esos capacitores por varicaps, pero tampoco se consiguen, así que usamos lo que hay:








						Elementos comunes como varicaps
					

Qué difícil es conseguir componentes de radiofrecuencia hoy en día. Los varicap son muy raros en las casas comunes de electrónica, por eso...




					qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com
				



Saludos C


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 4, 2022)

Veo un poco de confusión ahí. El modelo 223P tiene una sección de 140pF y otra de 60pF. Puestos en paralelo la capacidad máxima es de 200pF.
¿Sirve para la radio de galena? Sí, pero a la bobina habrá que añadirle espiras para que la inductancia resuene en la banda de AM.


----------



## crimson (Mar 4, 2022)

Hola Gatxan, eso se resuelve sin problemas. Las bobinas de radio galena andan en los 200 microhenrios, las suelen hacer sobre caño de pvc de dos pulgadas, llevaría unas 100 espiras, unos 16 metros de cablecito no mayor a 1 mm, con derivación para el diodo a la cuarta parte (espira 50 del lado de masa) Esto es así para no sobrecargar el circuito sintonizado y perder selectividad. El diodo conviene que sea Schottky (baja barrera de conducción) si no conseguimos sirve un 1N4148 común.

El circuito quedaría así, con los dos capacitores en paralelo + dos llaves agregando capacidad:

La bobina L1 son 15 espiras bobinadas sobre el lado de masa de L2. ¿Cómo nos queda la sintonía? Veamos:

con el capacitor abierto

con el capacitor cerrado.
Es cuestión de ponerse a jugar nomás.
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2022)

Movido al hilo correspondiente


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 4, 2022)

joldi dijo:


> Hola que tal, estoy intentando montar una radio galena a partir de este vídeo, y el problema que tengo (*siendo novato en electrònica)* es que necesita un condensador o capacitador variable de 500 pF,


Momento...  En el video, el primer condensador variable que muestra (conocido como "Tandem"  por razones obvias) es de 2x210pF ,como los pone en paralelo son 420pF.
Pero está usando una bobina de antena con una guasada de vueltas y núcleo de aire,  como no llegó a los aproximadamente 200uH que debe tener la antena --> aumentó la capacidad para que resuene en onda media.

El segundo es un condensador variable común de radio AM, el mismo de Aliexpress.  Pero en este caso el video usa un núcleo de ferrite con el que obviamente sí llega a los 200uH.



joldi dijo:


> Agradecieria mucho la ayuda, ya que soy profesor y me comprometí con el alumnado a hacer una radio galena, y ahora veo que ya empiezo mal. Muchas gracias


Si vas a hacer solamente una o dos te conviene reciclar la antena y el condensador de una radio en desuso, ya sea de un pariente tuyo o de tus alumnos.

Ojo que el audifono de ser a cristal  Piezoelectric Earphone High Impedance Ceramic Earpiece Bare Wire Crystal Radios 789048342869 | eBay , con uno común vas a escuchar poco (o nada).
Como no son fáciles de conseguir, me parece vas a tener que amplificar con algo.


----------



## joldi (Mar 4, 2022)

Hola a todos, la verdad es que me he quedado alucinado de la sapiencia que hay por aquí y lo colaboradora que es la gente, *muchas gracias a todos antes que nada,* tambien quería enfatizar lo atrevida que es mi ignorancia por pretender construir una radio a partir del youtube sin conocimientos o muy pocos de electrònica, bien mucho de lo que decís no lo entiendo, y tampoco lo pretendo, a ver vamos por partes:


crimson: agregás un interruptor para sumarle un capacitor fijo de 270pF,
Quiero hacerlo simple, si con un solo condensador variable tengo suficiente para el circuito, no hace falta que ponga uno de fijo para compensar así para mi y los alumnos será más facil de entender/hacer, lo ideal seria encontrar un solo condensador con las características de unos 500 pF aprox. en total

Eduardo:​
El segundo es un condensador variable común de radio AM, el mismo de Aliexpress. Pero en este caso el video usa un núcleo de ferrite con el que obviamente sí llega a los 200uH. Entonces si serviría para la radio en cuestión? Lo de los uH comparado con los Faradays no lo entiendo , que tal este modelo?, lo que pasa es que es caro, ya que quería hacer al menos 4 radios
Muchas gracias a todos otra vez.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 4, 2022)

joldi dijo:


> ...entonces si serviría para la radio en cuestión? lo de los uH comparado con los Faradays no lo entiendo , que tal este modelo?, lo que pasa es que es caro, ya que quería hacer al menos 4 radios


Henry  es la unidad de inductancia (para la bobina) Henrio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre  uH : microHenry
Faradio es la unidad de capacidad (para los condensadores)


Estas radios no son  para nada  sensibles, menos que las chinas  , Si tenés una emisora de AM cerca vas a escuchar algo, si no olvidate. Te recomiendo que primero armes sólo una y si al resultado lo ves didáctico seguí con el resto.

Hace muchos años como entretenimiento armé una de estas radios y solamente se escuchaban las dos emisoras locales pero bien solamente la más potente,  la otra apenas pues entre menor potencia, la antena estaba mas lejos.  Del resto nada.
Y ojo, esto era con una antena de ferrite con alambre Litz de una radio vieja que donó sus órganos,  porque la de Youtube está hecha con alambre común ==> mas pérdidas ==> menos vas a escuchar.
Y otra cosa, usaba un amplificador de audio porque el audífono a cristal que tenía lo había destruido en un "accidente eléctrico"  

Ah!   Si no conseguís a buen precio los condensadores variables fijate si podés conseguir varillas de ferrite ==>  Para sintonizar, en lugar de variar la capacidad variá la inductancia deslizando el núcleo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 4, 2022)

Hola a todos , un Radio de Galena para puder andar bien nesesita de una buena Antena esterna y igualmente una toma de tierra .
Tanbien es inprescindible que tengas una emisora de AM en Ondas Medias en tu localidad funcionando , dijo eso porque aca por eses pagos (Brasil) las emisoras de AM a cada dia mas estan migrando para FM y jubilando su servicio en Ondas Médias.
Hay centienas de proyectos andando por la Red Internet y incluso Sites especializados solamente en ese tema.
Los diseños mas elaborados hacen uso de amplificadores transistorizados de audio alimentados por la propria energia rectificada y filtrada que fue desahollada en la Antena (energia gratis).
!Suerte en los desahollos!


----------



## joldi (Mar 6, 2022)

Hola que tal, comentar que: yo les escribo des de España, concretamente de la región de Cataluña, y para asegurar el tema de la AM el otro día prove con una radio normal y logre sintonizar alguna emisora, menos mal, luego creo que limitaré la construcción de la radio a un par de modelos como este (por si no funciona bien).
Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 6, 2022)

Aquí va un circuito de una radio a galena, que he fotografiado de un libro del año 1949 : "De la Galena al Súper 5".
Aparte del circuito, se explica como realizarlo.
La galena se puede reemplazar por un diodo de germanio tipo 1N60, la figurita difícil de conseguir son los teléfonos de alta impedancia.


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach ​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2022)

joldi dijo:


> Hola que tal, comentar que: yo les escribo des de España, concretamente de la región de Cataluña, y para asegurar el tema de la AM el otro día prove con una radio normal y logre sintonizar alguna emisora, menos mal, luego creo que limitaré la construcción de la radio a un par de modelos como este (por si no funciona bien).
> Muchas gracias por todo


Bueno , lograste sintonizar una emisora de Radio AM con un radio receptor  infintamente mas prolijo que un misero radio de Galena .
Eso NO te conproba nada porque cualquer  radio de Galena NO tiene cualquer amplificación del sinal recebido desde la antena hasta lo audiofono.
Ya un radio "normal" seguramente enpleya un circuito electronico de mucho mas envergadura con amplificación y filtragen envolvida que te permite SI ouyr la Radio AM de bien lejos.
Tente saper a cuantos kilometros ustedes si queda afastado de esa Radio AM.
!Suerte!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> , la figurita difícil de conseguir son los teléfonos de alta impedancia



Se me ocurre cualquier auricular de 300 Ohms , precedido por algún pequeño transformador de 220 a 3 o 6 Volts cómo adaptador de impedancias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se me ocurre cualquier auricular de 300 Ohms , precedido por algún pequeño transformador de 220 a 3 o 6 Volts cómo adaptador de impedancias


?Seguro que es de 300 Ohmios , no serias 32 Ohmios ?
!Dos audiofonos de telefono alanbrico ( convencional o fijo) en serie quizaz serias la mejor opción !
Para mi lo mejor diseño elaborado hasta lo momento serias ese aca : High-Power Crystal Radio
!Suerte!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 6, 2022)

Les comento, sólo a título informativo, que por aquí todavía tenemos varias emisoras en AM y con bastante potencia, está Radio Nacional y alguna más que no recuerdo. 
Hay una con música clásica 

También OL y OC pero esta no la escucho porque no hablo "delfin" ....
 Tenía un tío que fue "benemérito" encargado de telecomunicaciones y una vez que andaba yo liado con una radio multibanda se puso a escuchar los "delfines" (Morse) como si los entendiera.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2022)

Para los amantes de Radio recomendo altamemte a bajar ese libro aca :  22 Radio Receiver Genius - IK4HDQ / 22-radio-receiver-genius-ik4hdq.pdf / PDF4PRO  o 22 Radio Receiver Genius - IK4HDQ download / 22-radio-receiver-genius-ik4hdq.pdf / PDF4PRO .
En la pagina 186 en adelante hay un interesante diseño (proyecto) que permite generar una pequeña energia electrica DC a partir de una Antena y una toma de tierra  lo suficiente para alimentar un pequeño amplificador de audio para radios Galena.
!Suerte!


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 6, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se me ocurre cualquier auricular de 300 Ohms , precedido por algún pequeño transformador de 220 a 3 o 6 Volts cómo adaptador de impedancias


See...., podría funcionar, pero tengo mis dudas, la señal es muy, muy débil, y sin ninguna amplificación, el que quiera hacer el circuito que pruebe......
Yo tengo pequeñitos transformadores adaptadores multi-impedancias para audio .
​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> See...., podría funcionar, per tengo mis dudas, la señal es muy, muy débil, y sin ninguna amplificación, el que quiera hacer el circuito que pruebe......
> Yo tengo pequeñitos transformadores adaptadores multi-impedancias para audio .
> Ver el archivo adjunto 279005Ver el archivo adjunto 279006Ver el archivo adjunto 279007Ver el archivo adjunto 279008​


Seguramente ese tipo fue  desahollado para funcionar como un "step up" (elevador) de inpedancias para microfonos dinamicos de baja inpedancia ( tipicamente 600 Ohmios).
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 6, 2022)

En definitiva, ¡no es tan difícil!, se pueden conseguir auriculares de alta impedancia, tipo audífono, en Ebay, Amazon, etc. 
​


----------



## joldi (Mar 7, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , lograste sintonizar una emisora de Radio AM con un radio receptor  infintamente mas prolijo que un misero radio de Galena .
> Eso NO te conproba nada porque cualquer  radio de Galena NO tiene cualquer amplificación del sinal recebido desde la antena hasta lo audiofono.
> Ya un radio "normal" seguramente enpleya un circuito electronico de mucho mas envergadura con amplificación y filtragen envolvida que te permite SI ouyr la Radio AM de bien lejos.
> Tente saper a cuantos kilometros ustedes si queda afastado de esa Radio AM.
> !Suerte!


Bueno Daniel, seguro que es así, pero llegados a este punto voy a provar!


Rorschach dijo:


> Aquí va un circuito de una radio a galena, que he fotografiado de un libro del año 1949 : "De la Galena al Súper 5".
> Aparte del circuito, se explica como realizarlo.
> La galena se puede reemplazar por un diodo de germanio tipo 1N60, la figurita difícil de conseguir son los teléfonos de alta impedancia.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278986Ver el archivo adjunto 278987Ver el archivo adjunto 278988Ver el archivo adjunto 278989Ver el archivo adjunto 278990Ver el archivo adjunto 278991
> ...


gracias por el aporte!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 7, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> En definitiva, ¡no es tan difícil!, se pueden conseguir auriculares de alta impedancia, tipo audífono, en Ebay, Amazon, etc.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 279014Ver el archivo adjunto 279015Ver el archivo adjunto 279016​


Eses Auriculares de tecnologia Piezoelectrica son mucho sensibles , pero tanbien de altissima inpedancia involucrada (MOhmios) , portanto es nesesario agregar en paralelo a els un resistor de algunas decienas de kilohmios .
!Suerte!


----------



## Bruno1701 (Jun 28, 2022)

Saludos.
 He estado queriendo hacer una radio galena como proyecto personal, la idea es hacerla sin comprar los componentes tal cual, si no scrapear de otros aparatos. Mi duda es, ante la dificultad que he tenido de encontrar diodos de germanio ¿Podría utilizar un diodo schottky como remplazo? 
 Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Gatxan (Jun 28, 2022)

Sí, y de hecho, emplear un schottky de baja potencia es lo más acertado para sustituir a los diodos de germanio.
Uno de muy solicitado es el 1N5711 que llega bien hasta UHF.
Para AM y frecuencias bajas, algo más común como el BAT85 o el BAT41 te pueden ir perfectos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2022)

Bruno1701 dijo:


> ¿Podría utilizar un diodo schottky como remplazo?


Todos los diodos de "germanio" de hoy en día son diodos Schottky con el nombre de uno de germanio.
Los mas grandes de esta foto, con dos bandas negras son diodos 1N60 originales de germanio. Los "otros" 1N60 mas chicos y parecidos a un 1N4148 son diodos Schottky renombrados.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 28, 2022)

Hola a todos , caro Don Bruno1701 tente comprar por aca : https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005003750122700.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.96333d840oHJ3W&algo_pvid=3a6dc950-78c9-40e7-acf7-370be5b0a729&aem_p4p_detail=202206281729432172981332695860007907747&algo_exp_id=3a6dc950-78c9-40e7-acf7-370be5b0a729-4&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2212000027034683412%22%7D&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21BRL%21%2156.37%21%21%2122.27%21%21%402101d8f416564625830915724e64bf%2112000027034683412%21sea
!Recomendo altamente lo tipo matricula  1N270 , veer aca : 13.6C$ 50% de desconto|Diodos axiais do ge do vidro do diodo 40ma 100v do retificador do germânio de 1n270 do 7 potência para a detecção de rádio do fm am da tevê|Diodos|   - AliExpress o ese aca : 6.11C$ 33% de desconto|10 pces diodo de germânio 1n34a do 7 1n34 in34a 50ma 60v para a detecção de rádio am/fm kit eletrônico diy|Peças e acessórios p/ instrumentos|   - AliExpress
!Suerte!


----------



## unmonje (Jun 28, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Todos los diodos de "germanio" de hoy en día son diodos Schottky con el nombre de uno de germanio.
> Los mas grandes de esta foto, con dos bandas negras son diodos 1N60 originales de germanio. Los "otros" 1N60 mas chicos y parecidos a un 1N4148 son diodos Schottky renombrados.


Cosa e Mandinga !!!   Ya nada es lo que dice ser .


----------



## tiovik (Jun 29, 2022)

Lo interesante del asunto es que la física que gobierna el diodo schottky esta mas cerca del antiguo diodo "barba de gato" que los germanios que reemplaza


----------



## Sinteresado (Jul 27, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> Lo interesante del asunto es que la física que gobierna el diodo schottky esta mas cerca del antiguo diodo "barba de gato" que los germanios que reemplaza


Gracias por la data.Hace un tiempo fui a comprar los de germanio a una tienda de Viña del Mar, Chile y me querian vender Schottky...bueno, al final los acepte a regañadientes, pero finalmente los pus ejunto a los demas que tengo y ya no los puedo diferencias de los zener .Tendria  que verles la numeracion con una lupa.
La tienda es esta, para los foreros de Chile.
https://globalelectronica.cl/importaciones-especiales/4212-1n5711.htmlEspero que no lo tomen como Spam. Pero si es asi, solo me avisan y borro el link, please.
Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 27, 2022)

Sinteresado dijo:


> "pero finalmente los pus ejunto a los demas que tengo y ya no los puedo diferencias de los zener .Tendria  que verles la numeracion con una lupa."


Mida los todos con lo auxilio de un Murtimetro Digital ayustado para medir Diodos , la tensión de unbral es de aproximadamente 0,3 Voltios contra aproximadamente 0,6 Voltios de los diodos normales y tanbien los diodos Zener.
!Suerte!


----------



## pcmaster (Ago 15, 2022)

Mejoras a la radio de galena,  una de ella con un transistor sin usar pilas ni baterías: Como mejorar el receptor de galena


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 25, 2022)

En pdf, aunque se ve un poco oscuro. Por si se cae el enlace.


----------



## Sinteresado (Dic 29, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Mida los todos con lo auxilio de un Murtimetro Digital ayustado para medir Diodos , la tensión de unbral es de aproximadamente 0,3 Voltios contra aproximadamente 0,6 Voltios de los diodos normales y tanbien los diodos Zener.
> !Suerte!


No se si será un buen lugar donde consultarlo, pero no quise abrir un nuevo tema.
Hace poco, que instale una antena , basada en un cable largo, de alrededor de 4 mm de espesor de diametro de cobre, más el aislante externo.
La cosa es que al montar la radio galena,  hice un circuito doble, como este.

Un primario, conectado a antena-tierra y dos secundarios. Uno paara suministrar alimentación a un ttransistor de germanio estandard NPN.
Que seria este montaje.


La cosa es que el circuito de detección, que seria el inferior, aporta un volumen minimo, aun amplificándolo con un amplificador externo (con voltaje de 12 voltios). Ni hablar de cuando le agrego el miniamplificador de un transistor de Germanio.  Incluso diria que se oye aun más despacio. Midiendo la sección VCC del receptor a cristal, mide 1.5 volts, variando un poco, dependiendo de la hora del dia y de si modifico los capacitores del cuadriplicador de tensión, pero solo varia en el orden de 100 a 200 milivoltios.



La cuestión es, si la antena tiene un largo superior a 30 metros, como cable simple, con una toma a casi tres cuartos del recorrido, aislado de los postes con porcelana, ¿por que la señal es tan baja? Antes vivia casi en la cima de un cerro o colina alta y bastaba con poner un corto chicote para que captara las señales. Será la altura o estar detrás de un cerro lo que atenta contra una buena recepción?
Muchas gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 29, 2022)

Hola, yo en su día experimenté con la radio galena obteniendo buenos resultados, aunque en la banda de onda corta, ya que por edad y conocimientos no tenía todos los materiales necesarios y logré armar la radio con lo poco que tenía a mano, mi consejo sería que no usases ese transformador y que conectases directamente la antena a la bobina L2 o L3, de todas formas también hay que decir que cada vez hay menos emisoras en la banda de AM y que las pocas que quedan van bajando su potencia para ahorrar energía.

Mucha suerte y un saludo.


----------



## Sinteresado (Dic 29, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> Lo interesante del asunto es que la física que gobierna el diodo schottky esta mas cerca del antiguo diodo "barba de gato" que los germanios que reemplaza


Compré diez diodos de cristal de germanio por Aliexpress y me enviaron diez que parecian zener. Ignoro si era Schottky o no, pero cuando los use en el circuito que puse antes, no funcionaron , tuve que reemplazarlos uno por uno, por los de cristal que tenia guardados y qque eran los ultmos que tenia,


Andrxx dijo:


> Hola, yo en su día experimenté con la radio galena obteniendo buenos resultados, aunque en la banda de onda corta, ya que por edad y conocimientos no tenía todos los materiales necesarios y logré armar la radio con lo poco que tenía a mano, mi consejo sería que no usases ese transformador y que conectases directamente la antena a la bobina L2 o L3, de todas formas también hay que decir que cada vez hay menos emisoras en la banda de AM y que las pocas que quedan van bajando su potencia para ahorrar energía.
> 
> Mucha suerte y un saludo.


Ahhh, tienes razon, verdad que el receptor que armé cuando vivia en altitud, fué como en el 2007 o 2008 y de ahi hasta hoy, ha pasado bastante trecho.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 29, 2022)

Sinteresado dijo:


> Compré diez diodos de cristal de germanio por Aliexpress y me enviaron diez que parecian zener. Ignoro si era Schottky o no, pero cuando los use en el circuito que puse antes, no funcionaron , tuve que reemplazarlos uno por uno, por los de cristal que tenia guardados y qque eran los ultmos que tenia,


Para saper  lo que realmente es basta medir la tensión de umbral con lo auxilio de un murtimetro Digital ayustado para medor Diodos.
Un diodo de germanium o  Schottky debe medir algo entre 0,1 V y 0,3 V maximos , mas que eso y NO es lo que buscas .
!Suerte!


Sinteresado dijo:


> No se si será un buen lugar donde consultarlo, pero no quise abrir un nuevo tema.
> Hace poco, que instale una antena , basada en un cable largo, de alrededor de 4 mm de espesor de diametro de cobre, más el aislante externo.
> La cosa es que al montar la radio galena,  hice un circuito doble, como este.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 293438
> ...


!Mire ese interesante enlaçe aca : https://ham.v4.si/books/22 Radio Receiver Projects for the Evil Genius (2007).pdf y busque en la pagina 186 en adelante , es zatamente lo que quieres armar !
!Suerte!


----------

